# Racial abuse



## MrBurns (25 May 2013)

Does this seem a little over the top to you or is it just me ?



> Adam Goodes 'gutted' by racial slur but wants AFL fan educated
> 
> Adam Goodes says his heart was broken by a racial slur at the MCG, but the teenage culprit deserves support too.
> 
> ...




http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-05-25/goodes-gutted-but-places-no-blame/4712772


----------



## Calliope (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*



MrBurns said:


> Does this seem a little over the top to you or is it just me ?
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-05-25/goodes-gutted-but-places-no-blame/4712772




It certainly got everyone in a tizzy. 



> SWANS champion Adam Goodes says he is "gutted" and couldn't celebrate Sydney's win last night after a 13-year-old girl called him an ape.


----------



## Tyler Durden (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*



MrBurns said:


> Does this seem a little over the top to you or is it just me ?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-05-25/goodes-gutted-but-places-no-blame/4712772




I think it's over the top in the sense that it's being over-reported and given too much front page coverage, but I don't think Goodes' reactions or feelings are over the top.


----------



## MrBurns (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*

Some kid called him an ape and his heart was broken ?

I think that's BS to be honest.


----------



## Ves (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*



MrBurns said:


> Some kid called him an ape and his heart was broken ?
> 
> I think that's BS to be honest.



I agree, the media reaction doesn't quite fit the crime.   The behaviour is pretty poor by the spectator, but it's not really front page news (or perhaps news at all).


----------



## Calliope (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*

Shades of Andrew Symonds who accused an Indian cricketer of being racist when he called him a monkey. I guess the monkey had the last laugh.


----------



## MrBurns (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*

I don't think they'll ever wipe that out, calling people names because of how they look is just the way it is, can you be thrown out of a match for calling Ablett baldy ? I don't think so.


----------



## springhill (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*

At worst it is species or genus abuse. Apes are not a race, would it have been as bad if she called him a squirrel?

It is the inference that he is 'unevolved' that would be offensive in my mind.

Ape is not a racial term, 'Black Ape' could well be construed as such. 

I am a tall broad shoulder guy, of Italian descent with dark features, and have been called a gorilla and an ape countless times, I didn't scream racial vilification.

I think this is going too far.


----------



## Julia (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*



MrBurns said:


> Some kid called him an ape and his heart was broken ?
> 
> I think that's BS to be honest.



Agree.  Also don't see that a reference to an ape necessarily has any racial implication.

A few weeks ago there was a huge fuss about some ABC sports commentator having been suspended for a racially offensive remark apparently uttered when he thought his microphone was off at a game in Darwin.
Name - David Morrow???  Not sure.  At the time, Mr Morrow was abjectly apologetic, describing himself as mortified and utterly ashamed and embarrassed, etc etc, to the point where I wondered what on earth he could have possibly said that was so indefensibly dreadful.

Only found out a couple of days ago amongst an item announcing he had been reinstated but barred from calling any indigenous games (I think that's right but am up for being corrected if I'm not).  Finally the hideous remark was revealed:  apparently he said  that it was " hard to see the players at night in Darwin."

For that there was all that fuss ?  Unbelievable.

ABC in particular just loves this sort of stuff.  Way too precious imo.


----------



## MrBurns (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*



Julia said:


> Agree.  Also don't see that a reference to an ape necessarily has any racial implication.
> 
> A few weeks ago there was a huge fuss about some ABC sports commentator having been suspended for a racially offensive remark apparently uttered when he thought his microphone was off at a game in Darwin.
> Name - David Morrow???  Not sure.  At the time, Mr Morrow was abjectly apologetic, describing himself as mortified and utterly ashamed and embarrassed, etc etc, to the point where I wondered what on earth he could have possibly said that was so indefensibly dreadful.
> ...




It's ridiculous, I actually find it hard to see Africans even during the day, they are so black they seem to melt into the scenery not sure what it is but their features are hard to see as well. No big deal, it's not racist just an observation.


----------



## banco (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*



Julia said:


> Agree.  Also don't see that a reference to an ape necessarily has any racial implication.
> 
> 
> .




If you think a reference to an ape that is directed at a black guy doesn't have racial implications then you either playing dumb or you are dumb.


----------



## MrBurns (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*



banco said:


> If you think a reference to an ape that is directed at a black guy doesn't have racial implications then you either playing dumb or you are dumb.




No that's just because you associate apes with black people, you are racist then, if Julia cant see the connection she isn't, so you're the dumb one eh ?


----------



## jersey10 (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*



springhill said:


> At worst it is species or genus abuse. Apes are not a race, would it have been as bad if she called him a squirrel?
> 
> It is the inference that he is 'unevolved' that would be offensive in my mind.
> 
> ...




I suspect the girl who said it has never heard the word "unevolved" let alone knows what it means.  Would this then deem the incident not racist.


----------



## banco (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*



MrBurns said:


> No that's just because you associate apes with black people, you are racist then, if Julia cant see the connection she isn't, so you're the dumb one eh ?




No because it's a common insult directed at black people.  It's like a white guy calling an African-American "boy" and saying it doesn't have any racial implications. People have been fired in the US for referring to Michele Obama as an ape.   

Making monkey noises and referring to black players as apes is not uncommon in European soccer and noone is confused by what is meant by it but perhaps you an Julia have lived sheltered lives:

"Britain's government has written to European soccer authorities demanding "tough sanctions" against Serbia after racist chants - including monkey noises - were heard at an international match with England on Tuesday night."

http://worldnews.nbcnews.com/_news/...rowd-monkey-noises-taint-european-soccer?lite


----------



## MrBurns (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*



jersey10 said:


> I suspect the girl who said it has never heard the word "unevolved" let alone knows what it means.  Would this then deem the incident not racist.




You could call any large man an ape so what if she wasn't referring to his colour when she made the remark ?


----------



## jersey10 (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*



MrBurns said:


> You could call any large man an ape so what if she wasn't referring to his colour when she made the remark ?




Exactly.  I don't understand racism.  Is it a list of things specific people / groups of people can't say to specific people / groups of people?  Is there no list, but if someone takes offence to something you say and it can be linked to something to do with someone's race then it is not allowed?


----------



## tinhat (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*



Calliope said:


> It certainly got everyone in a tizzy.




The mainstream media have been blurring that girl's face in their reporting, given that she is a minor.

This conversation is an absolute disgrace.


----------



## MrBurns (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*



tinhat said:


> This conversation is an absolute disgrace.




In what way ?, cant we even discuss racism, is discussing it racist


----------



## basilio (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*

The AFL has had a very abusive racist history.  The abuse of oboriginal players by fellow sportsmen and the crowd was appalling.

But for years it was somehow accepted as part of of our "culture". In fact if anyone objected to such comments they wouldc op a mouthful.

Since 1992 teh AFL has decided to stop racism  and over time it has reached the stage where spectators know they "shouldn't" abuse aboriginal players. In fact its the spectators who dob in abusers.
The behavior of the girl last night was wrong but I think the hysteria of the media over the incident has been unbelievable. You'd think she had personally killed and eaten someone!


----------



## Logique (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*

I'm biased as a Swans supporter. Fully support Adam Goodes' actions. As one tv commentator said, Adam doesn't jump at shadows. 

How ignorant (and naive) of that spectator group, and in Indigenous Round of all times! There are adults next to that 13yro girl.  I point the finger at them.

Well done by the Collingwood President to go down to the Swans rooms afterwards and apologize.


----------



## MrBurns (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*



Logique said:


> I'm biased as a Swans supporter. Fully support Adam Goodes' actions. As one tv commentator said, Adam doesn't jump at shadows.
> 
> How ignorant (and naive) of that spectator group, and in Indigenous Round of all times! There are adults next to that 13yro girl.  I point the finger at them.
> 
> Well done by the Collingwood President to go down to the Swans rooms afterwards and apologize.




I think it's lunacy for the president of a football club to go to the opponents rooms and apologise for the behaviour of a supporter, it's not his fault it's not his clubs fault, that's just BS.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*



jersey10 said:


> Exactly.  I don't understand racism.  Is it a list of things specific people / groups of people can't say to specific people / groups of people?  Is there no list, but if someone takes offence to something you say and it can be linked to something to do with someone's race then it is not allowed?




The general unwritten rules of discrimination are:

1. "Superior" groups cannot slur or exclude "inferior" groups, but vice versa is tolerated.  If there are two groups and you are not sure which is the superior one, it is the one who has to be careful about its words and actions - that's how you tell. 

2.  The specific things that cannot be mentioned in a derogatory and hurtful way are homosexuality and race.  

3.  The specific things that can be used in a derogatory and hurtful way are obesity, old age, stupidity, mental retardation, baldness, beliefs such as religions and superstitions, personality disorders, poverty and physical appearance (other than skin colour).  It is quite ok to hurt or exclude someone using these sorts of slurs....according to the PC/Twitterverse crowd.


As you can see, I am being facetious.  But this is also the truth of the matter.  People are idiots, especially those in the Twitterverse.

If Goodes was offended then he has every right to complain.  On the other side of the coin, he is a dirty player who goes in with his knees at any opportunity, with every intent of maiming (*ie. hurting*) his opponents in an illegal manner. I'd rather be called a name than be on the receiving end of one of his charges.  Absolutely not news worthy.  Totally boring.


----------



## MrBurns (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*

Ch 9 just had this kid on the news, she didn't even know reference to an ape was racist.

Just disgusting, this kid will cop it forever over this and the footballer, small brain if ever there was one, saying it hurt his family and all his friends and on it went, big idiot, don't tell me he hasn't copped it and dished it out plenty in his career.

How utterly and completely insane.

I reckon this guy has his ears pricked for anything remotely suspect so he could play the "poor me" card.


----------



## white_goodman (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*



MrBurns said:


> Ch 9 just had this kid on the news, she didn't even know reference to an ape was racist.
> 
> Just disgusting, this kid will cop it forever over this and the footballer, small brain if ever there was one, saying it hurt his family and all his friends and on it went, big idiot, don't tell me he hasn't copped it and dished it out plenty in his career.
> 
> ...




+1..

its ridiculous, can someone show me the link between ape and racism? usually gym junky types are called apes, and from the looks of it those types are all different colours and creeds..

are the permanent playing the victim type of people have their ears pricked to any potential racist dog whistle?
Go to the hill of a local League game and ape is the tamest thing you would hear..

the notion that he's a good guy for not pressing charges...wtf.. you got called an ape, can i claim some sort of racism if im called an animal?


----------



## white_goodman (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*



Gringotts Bank said:


> The general unwritten rules of discrimination are:
> 
> 1. "Superior" groups cannot slur or exclude "inferior" groups, but vice versa is tolerated.  If there are two groups and you are not sure which is the superior one, it is the one who has to be careful about its words and actions - that's how you tell.
> 
> ...




well said


----------



## banco (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*



white_goodman said:


> +1..
> 
> its ridiculous, can someone show me the link between ape and racism? usually gym junky types are called apes, and from the looks of it those types are all different colours and creeds..




Here you go (and this is from a 30 second google):

http://www.spiegel.de/international/racism-in-soccer-ape-sounds-in-the-stadium-a-440699.html

http://au.businessinsider.com/racist-mario-balotelli-monkey-cartoon-2012-6

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...burg-uncomfortable-Chelsea-players-visit.html


----------



## banco (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*



MrBurns said:


> Ch 9 just had this kid on the news, she didn't even know reference to an ape was racist.
> 
> .




What else is she going to say?


----------



## McLovin (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*

It's political correctness gone mad! In Europe they throw bananas at the blacks, but they probably are only doing it because they think they need a potassium boost.


----------



## MrBurns (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*



banco said:


> What else is she going to say?




She's 13  , she's the victim in this, Goodes will be laughing his head off when the cameras aren't watching



> Adam Goodes says his heart was broken by a racial slur at the MCG




Stager on and off the field.


----------



## MrBurns (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*



McLovin said:


> It's political correctness gone mad! In Europe they throw bananas at the blacks, but they probably are only doing it because they think they need a potassium boost.




They'll have the fun police at my front door but that is hilarious


----------



## banco (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*



MrBurns said:


> She's 13  , she's the victim in this, Goodes will be laughing his head off when the cameras aren't watching
> 
> 
> 
> Stager on and off the field.




It's one thing to say as you seem to be dying to say that he should cop it sweet when it comes to racial abuse, shouldn't be a soft ****, leave it on the field etc.... it's another thing to pretend what she said wasn't racial abuse and that she didn't know it was a racially loaded term.


----------



## Tyler Durden (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*

I'm just wondering, how many people who have posted here have had racist comments made towards them?


----------



## MrBurns (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*



banco said:


> It's one thing to say as you seem to be dying to say that he should cop it sweet when it comes to racial abuse, shouldn't be a soft ****, leave it on the field etc.... it's another thing to pretend what she said wasn't racial abuse and that she didn't know it was a racially loaded term.




I don't think it was racial abuse, just saw him on the news he isn't even coloured that I could see though his beard is unruly 
She herself said she didn't mean it as racial but that doesn't stop the poor injured football player crying to the media.


----------



## Country Lad (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*



Tyler Durden said:


> I'm just wondering, how many people who have posted here have had racist comments made towards them?




I haven't posted in this thread but yes, in my younger days often.  Did it worry me? Not at all, it was in the days before all this PC.  
Do I think Goodes gets an award for overacting? Yes.
What a beatup.  The person who will be affected most in this ridiculous episode is the 13 y.o. girl who didn't know she was being a racist, not Goodes.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## MrBurns (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*



Country Lad said:


> I haven't posted in this thread but yes, in my younger days often.  Did it worry me? Not at all, it was in the days before all this PC.
> Do I think Goodes gets an award for overacting? Yes.
> What a beatup.  The person who will be affected most in this ridiculous episode is the 13 y.o. girl who didn't know she was being a racist, not Goodes.
> 
> ...




Well said, i agree entirely.


----------



## moXJO (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*

Honkies telling it like it is. Thanks boss


----------



## MrBurns (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*



moXJO said:


> Honkies telling it like it is. Thanks boss




Back to work boy...


----------



## Calliope (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*

More nauseating crap on Sun Herald;

Goodes said the fan's offensive remarks had shocked him.

"I was just like, really? Wow could that happen?"

"I don't know if it's the lowest point in my career, but personally I've never been more hurt.

"I've got no doubt in my mind she's got no idea what she was calling me last night."

"It's not a witch hunt. I don't want people to go after this girl."

Speaking immediately after Goodes, AFL CEO Andrew Demetriou said he felt for the dual Brownlow Medalist and also for the young girl.

"It's disappointing that it occurred from a young girl," Demetriou said.

"We will do our best to contact her parents and offer support."

"You couldn’t help but be upset for Adam … because it affected him so much he had to leave the field of play.

*"He, like us, will do what we can to ensure that this girl gets the assistance that she needs so we don’t have incidents like this happening again."*

"What happened last night ... is extremely disappointing."

*After the game, angered Pies president Eddie McGuire sought out Goodes in the Swans rooms immediately to apologise "on behalf of Collingwood and on behalf of football".*

Goodes pointed out the fan to security staff in the dying minutes of the game and the fan was escorted from the ground by police.

Channel Seven commentator Matthew Richardson said Goodes seemed close to tears. McGuire said he was disgusted by the incident.

"I wanted to apologise to Adam on behalf of football in general and ask that he would accept our apologies. He was gracious enough to know that it was a one-off person," McGuire told the Herald Sun.

"I said 'we won't stand for this, we have a zero tolerance'. He's been such a wonderful leader in this great week in our football code.

"I just wanted to go in there, look him in the eye and offer him those apologies and he was good enough to shake my hand and show what a great person he is."


Much respect for Adam Goodes on all fronts tonight.

”” Joel Selwood (@joelselwood14) May 24, 2013

*McGuire said the fan was being dealt with by police, but could not say whether further penalties would be applied by Collingwood.*

"We're not CSI Collingwood, so that's not our go,'' he said.

"The police have got her. I think Adam ... has found out it was a young girl so I don't think he's going to go after her.

"All we can say is the Swans are a great side tonight, they flogged us on the field and then for that to happen really devastates you.''

"I said that we would find out what the hell has gone on,'' he said.

Something clearly said to Adam Goodes, sitting on the couch speechless and really flat! #bloodydisappointing

”” Jack Riewoldt(@JackRiewoldt08) May 24, 2013

"They're saying it was a 14-year-old girl or whatever, I don't care. We'll go and tell her parents or whatever the case may be,

"We're not having this rubbish.''

Sydney coach John Longmire applauded McGuire's proactiveness after the game.

"Someone in the crowd said something to Goodesy, I think it was a young person,'' Longmire said.

'He was clearly upset and expressed that after the game. He doesn't want to take it any further. He's happy for the AFL to work through those issues and I'm sure they will. 

*''We're really appreciative Eddie McGuire coming to the rooms after the game, which is a fantastic gesture*.''

Collingwood ruckman Darren Jolly reportedly told Goodes: “Please don’t let one person ruin your leadership this week” after learning of the slur.

Magpie defender Ben Reid, who’s brother Sam is a teammate of Goodes, said: "I saw Jolls pointing at the crowd or whoever it was and it's not acceptable and that person who said something to Goodesy should probably have a good hard look at themselves.”

Former Sydney coach Paul Roos said Goodes "was not one to jump at shadows" on Fox Footy after the match.

 Not to assume the worst but to disrespect a legend on indigenous round is appaling.shameful she's only young too #fixuplooksharp #respect

”” Nic Naitanui (@RealNaitanui) May 24, 2013

AFL players immediately jumped on Twitter to slam the conduct and stick up for Goodes.

"Much respect for Adam Goodes on all fronts,’’ Cats skipper Joel Selwood tweeted.

Jack Riewoldt said he was "sitting on the couch really flat’’ after the incident.

West Coast’s Nic Naitanui tweeted: "Not to assume the worst but to disrespect a legend on indigenous round is appaling.shameful she's only young too.’’

Readers and footy supporters also reacted strongly to the incident, taking to our comments page and Twitter, most condemning the racial slur.

Sydney reader “Kitty of Paddington” suggested “Collingwood should have O'Brien and indigenous players, Krakouer, Ugle or Yagmoor speak to the girl who allegedly vilified Adam Goodes, to explain exactly what it is like to be taunted by racist abuse! Whether it is AFL Indigenous round or not, to revile anyone because of race, sex or creed is offensive! As a Geelong supporter, I'm so proud of Joel Selwood's Tweet, supporting Goodes."

Point Cook’s Deb summed up the views of many when praising Adam Goodes "for the remarkable way you handled this".

"You are a champion in every way and you have everyone backing you.Thank you to Eddie McGuire for his apology and support."

Others believed it was education and not condemnation that was called for.

"Just maybe there should be an olive branch and the young lady concerned can walk with the indigenous people in the *Long Walk to the MCG tonight as a gesture of reconciliation. Makes more sense than banning her from the footy and she might just earn something,"* “Barney Jack of Sunshine North”, wrote.


----------



## sptrawler (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*

Underground miners are called rock apes, doesn't matter what colour they are, they wear it as a badge of honour.
I came to Australia as an 8 year old kid, I was called a pommie ba$!ard, bashed because I wore shoes to school. I actually threw them in a bin, then i was bashed by my parents for losing them.lol
Why has everyone got so precious, you can see why asylum seekers are taking the pi$$, we ask for it.lol


----------



## MrBurns (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*

I'm starting to think I'm dreaming
Perhaps we should have someone with the guts to counter this BS as leader.


----------



## Bushman (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*

Men and women of colour originally used to be referred to as being simian to justify such worthwhile economic activities as slavery and colonialism. The argument went along the lines that people of colour were less evolved than people of northern European ancestry, therefore justifying excesses against them. As with many such things, calling a person of colour an 'ape' has since seeped into mainstream culture and to this day suggests that such people are less evolved than a 'white' person. If you wish to inform yourself and challenge some of the inherent biases being highlighted on this thread, then as an example google 'ape cartoons' and slavery and see what comes up. As Goodesy said, it is a process of education after all. Even better, go and complete a history degree (as I have) and investigate colonialism, American history, Australian history, South American history, the history of racial stereo typing et al. Then you might understand why calling someone of indigenous heritage an 'ape' is likely to lead to them feeling despair especially when this occurs at the start of the indigenous round of the AFL.

Specifically, by calling Adam Goodes an ape, this young girl was reminding him that while he might have played a good game of footy, he is still ethnically tied to a subjugated and historically powerless group of Australians who to this day have lower standards of living, are over represented in prisons, are under represented in the mainstream Australian workforce and other such damning statistics. This has mainly been due to inherent discrimination at all levels of Australian society even though this is improving at a glacial pace. 

It is a great joy for some of us to see this movement amongst young indigenous Australian Rules footballers who are proud of their heritage and who have the confidence to stand up to racism. I applaud them in this endeavour and hope that they keep 'naming and shaming' the ignorant bigots out there. By doing so, they are empowering themselves and also disentangling themselves from the awful blight of racial profiling. 

The most appalling aspect of this sorry saga, apart from this awful thread, is that it was a 13 year old who equated 'ape' with 'indigenous', presumably from over hearing her parents, grandparents or whoever the source may be. A shocking state of affairs in this day and age. By the way, I agree that she is an innocent and that the fault lies with her family or peer group. But hopefully it will lead to other children being made aware of why Adam Goodes felt such hurt at being called an 'ape'.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*



sptrawler said:


> Underground miners are called rock apes, doesn't matter what colour they are, they wear it as a badge of honour.
> I came to Australia as an 8 year old kid, I was called a pommie ba$!ard, bashed because I wore shoes to school. I actually threw them in a bin, then i was bashed by my parents for losing them.lol
> Why has everyone got so precious, you can see why asylum seekers are taking the pi$$, we ask for it.lol




Funny :

While taunts and slights can definitely be hurtful, _*what better training?*_  A man who can be *un*affected by what others think of him is far more matured than he who complains and tries to alter everyone's opinion.


----------



## banco (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*



Bushman said:


> .
> 
> The most appalling aspect of this sorry saga, apart from this awful thread, is that it was a 13 year old who equated 'ape' with 'indigenous', presumably from over hearing her parents, grandparents or whoever the source may be. A shocking state of affairs in this day and age. By the way, I agree that she is an innocent and that the fault lies with her family or peer group. But hopefully it will lead to other children being made aware of why Adam Goodes felt such hurt at being called an 'ape'.




Really?  According to Mr Burns and others on this thread she was merely complimenting him on his muscles and had no idea that it was offensive .


----------



## Miss Hale (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*

This is the first place where anyone has been game to say this is a huge overreaction.  Being a footy fan I usually listen and watch footy pretty much nonstop all weekend but I had to turn off this morning the usual radio programmes that I listen to because I could not bear to hear about this incident for the umpteenth time and hear all the self serving sanctimonious claptrap that commentators, footballers, football officials and talkback callers were indulging in. I accept that ape can be a racist taunt, no idea if it was in this instance, and I accept that Goodes was upset but the whole thing was blown out of proportion. I was beginning to think I was the only one who thought too much was being made of this, glad to see some other people have this in perspective. 

Much has been made of the fact that Goodes was so upset he had to leave the ground.  The Swans had the games easily won at that pont, I wonder would he have left the ground of the scores were level. 

And don't get me started about indigenous round itself......


----------



## Gringotts Bank (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*



banco said:


> Really?  According to Mr Burns and others on this thread she was merely complimenting him on his muscles and had no idea that it was offensive .




The girl is a twit and deserves no attention.

However, Goodes should have the sense and courage to let it slide.  In doing so he becomes more respected and more honourable, in my book.  Reacting the way he did makes him look small; not the sort of thing you'd want from a leader.


----------



## MrBurns (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*



Gringotts Bank said:


> The girl is a twit and deserves no attention.
> 
> However, Goodes should have the sense and courage to let it slide.  In doing so he becomes more respected and more honourable, in my book.  Reacting the way he did makes him look small; not the sort of thing you'd want from a leader.




She is 13 and no more a twit than any other teenager , care to apologise to her for that slur ?


----------



## moXJO (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*



MrBurns said:


> Back to work boy...




Lol  I hear enough of that from the misses

Clearly people don't get why darkies can get upset over seemingly pretty tame remarks. I have copped racist remarks from about 8 years of age and still have to pander to idiots who think I'm a different species.

I'm sure I feel like everyone else when I'm walking around but get reminded that no I should be ashamed because my skin color is different so many times a month. I can be polite when oldies are a little ignorant with things they say to me, but I wouldn't be copping racist crap by someone thinking I'm subhuman because of color.

I can take a joke as much as the next guy in fact I have an all darkie crew working who would put $hit on each other all day. But there is a difference between ribbing someone and an attempt to make someone feel they are second class and second rate. 

I have had grown men come to me and break down over the racism that gets thrown at them. Made to hate themselves over something they didn't have a choice about. So then when you have some little dumb $hit call you something well it can pi$$ you off. When you are getting constantly reminded, even the small stuff begins to seem   larger then what it is. FFS if you don't like him call him a DH. 

I don't care if people don't get it get it, I'm over worrying about it to a degree. But I wouldn't want my kids or anyone else to have to suffer through as much. Some people really take it to heart.
God help me if I was Muslim and black. In the end though it only has the power you give it.

I'm not interested in making people feel ashamed for the way they think I could care less and I haven't lived in your shoes.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*



moXJO said:


> Lol  I hear enough of that from the misses
> 
> Clearly people don't get why darkies can get upset over seemingly pretty tame remarks. I have copped racist remarks from about 8 years of age and still have to pander to idiots who think I'm a different species.
> 
> ...




If Goodes had responded as you have here (with a little humour and light-heartedness), what a huge step forward it would have been.  He would have won so much more respect.  Instead, his seriousness and gravity just added to the problem.   Nicely written.


----------



## Julia (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*



banco said:


> If you think a reference to an ape that is directed at a black guy doesn't have racial implications then you either playing dumb or you are dumb.



Rubbish.  I can clearly recall plenty of assertions against Tony Abbott that he was like a gorilla.  Did he whine that his heart was broken and he had never been more hurt?  Of course not.  He would have been laughed out of parliament.
And hold your rude remarks.  I have no reason to think that a likening of any human being to an animal refers to their colour.



jersey10 said:


> Exactly.  I don't understand racism.  Is it a list of things specific people / groups of people can't say to specific people / groups of people?  Is there no list, but if someone takes offence to something you say and it can be linked to something to do with someone's race then it is not allowed?



Excellent question.



Gringotts Bank said:


> The general unwritten rules of discrimination are:
> 
> 1. "Superior" groups cannot slur or exclude "inferior" groups, but vice versa is tolerated.  If there are two groups and you are not sure which is the superior one, it is the one who has to be careful about its words and actions - that's how you tell.
> 
> ...



Yes, you were being a bit facetious, but the point is entirely valid.   The preciousness is just counterproductive for everyone and silly.



> Absolutely not news worthy.  Totally boring.






McLovin said:


> It's political correctness gone mad! In Europe they throw bananas at the blacks, but they probably are only doing it because they think they need a potassium boost.



+1.


----------



## MrBurns (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*

It's an issue that needs more discussion but let me tell you this, I do not think less of anyone because of their colour but like any physical difference it becomes a target for low grade insults.
I love dark skinned people they can run faster, play golf better and are brilliant at anything else you care to mention.
But they will always be referred to by colour because that's how human nature works so get over it.
And if I want to call you a black bastard just laugh it off as I do when you call me white trash.


----------



## Julia (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*



Bushman said:


> Specifically, by calling Adam Goodes an ape, this young girl was reminding him that while he might have played a good game of footy, he is still ethnically tied to a subjugated and historically powerless group of Australians who to this day have lower standards of living, are over represented in prisons, are under represented in the mainstream Australian workforce and other such damning statistics.



Given the stupidity of the kid in yelling abuse of any kind at anyone, I hardly think her intellectual processes would have evolved to the point where she would even comprehend what you are talking about.


----------



## Miss Hale (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*



moXJO said:


> I don't care if people don't get it get it, I'm over worrying about it to a degree. But I wouldn't want my kids or anyone else to have to suffer through as much. Some people really take it to heart.
> God help me if I was Muslim and black. *In the end though it only has the power you give it.*




Everything you said was valid but this stands out to me.  It's hard not to let insults (racial or otherwise) get to you but if you do you are giving power over you to individuals who don't deserve it and in the long run you are the one who suffers more by allowing yourself to become the victim.  

Never give racist, sexist people or otherwise bigoted people the satisfaction of offending or upsetting you.


----------



## sptrawler (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*



Bushman said:


> Specifically, by calling Adam Goodes an ape, this young girl was reminding him that while he might have played a good game of footy, he is still ethnically tied to a subjugated and historically powerless group of Australians who to this day have lower standards of living, are over represented in prisons, are under represented in the mainstream Australian workforce and other such damning statistics. This has mainly been due to inherent discrimination at all levels of Australian society even though this is improving at a glacial pace.
> .




You have hit the nail on the head with that paragraph and no matter how much money is thrown at the problem it can't be fixed.
That is, untill people want to participate, you are flogging a dead horse.IMO


----------



## Gringotts Bank (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*

It's the drama and seriousness of it all that's the problem.  Small minds LOVE drama.  The media LOVE drama.  Just like small minds love TV soapies.

The girl just made herself look stupid.  

Goodes made himself look small and insecure by responding the way he did.

Drama adds to it.  Drama makes it worse.  The media and it's followers - they are the real sinister force at work here.


(and yes I'm aware I just posted something on acting on another thread...thank you!)


----------



## MrBurns (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*



Gringotts Bank said:


> It's the drama and seriousness of it all that's the problem.  Small minds LOVE drama.  The media LOVE drama.  Just like small minds love TV soapies.
> 
> The girl just made herself look stupid.
> 
> ...




The girl isn't stupid she just a 13 year old with limited experience

Goodes is a  ******** but that's just just my take on it


----------



## Miss Hale (25 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*

It's very interesting to see some non-football people's take on this, the football world is falling over themselves to take the politically correct line on it all.  If Goodes was not indigenous and it was not a racial slur and an AFL footballer had identified a young girl in the crowd and had her ejected for hurling insults at him and then the TV channel covering the match had repeatedly shown the girl concerned (which they did last night) and roundly condemned her I wonder if the sympathy would be so much on the side of the footballer.


----------



## Tink (26 May 2013)

Thats a great post, moXJO, thanks for sharing, rings true.

I must admit my first take on this was its gone too far. 
A girl at 13yo probably didnt know what it meant. All these words with two meanings, how are we suppose to know them all.
I was surprised Goodes had stopped the game to acknowledge it.
Just my opinion.


----------



## stewiejp (26 May 2013)

The kid's 13 FFS! Sure you can't call an Aboriginal Footy player an ape, and it's Indigenous Week, and Goodesy is a representative of the Indigenous People and all that, and she should know that, but to put* so much* emphasis on it, including *showing her face on national TV.*.. sad IMO. 

Nobody else noticed her leaving the ground* alone*? I see that as a bigger issue myself. She's 13.

What next? If she (as a minor) develops psychological issues, turns to drugs, kills herself because of this ordeal... it happened to the nurse who received a prank phone call in the UK and look what happened. 
Who's fault will it be? AFL? Her own? Goodes?


----------



## Macquack (26 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*



MrBurns said:


> I think it's lunacy for the president of a football club to go to the opponents rooms and apologise for the behaviour of a supporter, it's not his fault it's not his clubs fault, that's just BS.




Irrespective of your take on this incident, what Eddie McGuire did was diplomatic. It was Indigenous Round and Eddie did the right thing.

Take a lead from Sydney coach John Longmire who said
''We're really appreciative Eddie McGuire coming to the rooms after the game, which is a fantastic gesture.''


----------



## moXJO (26 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*



Gringotts Bank said:


> If Goodes had responded as you have here (with a little humour and light-heartedness), what a huge step forward it would have been.  He would have won so much more respect.  Instead, his seriousness and gravity just added to the problem.   Nicely written.




Yeah he could have handled it differently and I think he regret the way he went about it. But in a sporting situation when the blood is pumping and your friends /family / kids are watching then you can make a snap decision to say "well F you". The question is or should be:
Should we accept bullying in any form racial or not? (pollies the exception)
If he were your son, would you want him to be torn down and made to feel like a subhuman piece of $hit and wear it when he should have felt good about his achievements.
There is a difference from name calling and picking out a physical trait black or white and drilling the person for it.

Personally I don't think 'ape' was the only slur thrown. And that he might have watered it down.

For the black community he may have just saved some kids from being called the usual names by making people think twice well at least for a while.


----------



## MrBurns (26 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*



Macquack said:


> Irrespective of your take on this incident, what Eddie McGuire did was diplomatic. It was Indigenous Round and Eddie did the right thing.
> 
> Take a lead from Sydney coach John Longmire who said
> ''We're really appreciative Eddie McGuire coming to the rooms after the game, which is a fantastic gesture.''




It was diplomatic in one way but it just inflamed the situation. 
They were all very happy to ruin the life of a 13 year old kid over what is really nothing.....


----------



## Calliope (26 May 2013)

*Re: Racial abuse..........*



moXJO said:


> For the black community he may have just saved some kids from being called the usual names by making people think twice well at least for a while.




I'll bet this girl is called a lot more hurtful names than "ape" by her classmates. However, now that she has achieved celebrity status, she might become popular. "Ten minutes of fame".


----------



## banco (26 May 2013)

You can play spot the oldies in this thread: "I remember the good old days when you could call a b___ a b ____ and they'd take it with a smile".


----------



## springhill (26 May 2013)

banco said:


> You can play spot the oldies in this thread: "I remember the good old days when you could call a b___ a b ____ and they'd take it with a smile".




Congratulations on the most ignorant post in the thread.

Just as the usual suspect have lined ups; the hand wringers, the PC brigade, the overly sensitive, the bleeding hearts and the alarmists have squealed like little piggies too.

Could have named them from the start.


----------



## sails (26 May 2013)

banco said:


> You can play spot the oldies in this thread: "I remember the good old days when you could call a b___ a b ____ and they'd take it with a smile".





Why make a big deal out of it?  Hopefully you don't discriminate against older people.

Oldies have plenty of wisdom.  The Asians correctly give their oldies respect.


----------



## johenmo (26 May 2013)

The saying was never discuss race, religion or politics - now add sexual gender.  Interesting range of views...I could  say what else would you expect from a Collingwood supporter but that'd be stereotyping. 

The thing about being got at, whatever the vehicle used (race, religion, nationality, weight, etc), is that a single comment or slur doesn't cause the reaction.  It's the accumulated exposure. I experienced this overseas and I am "white".

Ape & monkey has been used in a derogatory sense towards negroid and mongoloid people by caucasian people (to use old terms) for centuries.  A reader of history should have come across it.  A German term used for the British is _Inselaffen_ meaning 'island apes' or 'island monkeys'.  It's not a term of endearment.

Should she have said it? No.
Should he have been offended?  If it was delivered in the sense that I think it would have been, yes.
Should he have left the field? No.
Should it have ended at the fence? Not sure. The girl needs to be made aware it's not right.  Not sure how it could have best been handled.
Should it have made it past the papers and news after the next edition. *No*.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (26 May 2013)

MrBurns said:


> Does this seem a little over the top to you or is it just me ?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-05-25/goodes-gutted-but-places-no-blame/4712772




its just you...

i'm sick of it to be honest... we're all people so why do we need to insult each other by color and looks? time it was stamped out. I think A Goodes is a top bloke.


----------



## Bill M (26 May 2013)

johenmo said:


> Should she have said it? No.
> Should he have been offended?  If it was delivered in the sense that I think it would have been, yes.
> Should he have left the field? No.
> Should it have ended at the fence? Not sure. The girl needs to be made aware it's not right.  Not sure how it could have best been handled.
> Should it have made it past the papers and news after the next edition. *No*.






>Apocalypto< said:


> its just you...
> 
> i'm sick of it to be honest... *we're all people so why do we need to insult each other by color and looks?* time it was stamped out. I think A Goodes is a top bloke.




I'm with you blokes. Why on earth in this day and age do some people need to call others derogatory names? How about some respect within the community? In the end that's what it's all about, respect, which some people have none of. By the way the girl apologised on national TV last night, time to move on.


----------



## MrBurns (26 May 2013)

>Apocalypto< said:


> its just you...
> 
> i'm sick of it to be honest... we're all people so why do we need to insult each other by color and looks? time it was stamped out. I think A Goodes is a top bloke.




You really think his heart was broken ?
Attention seeking more like it.

The kid is 13 and there's the big bad footballer pointing "she called me names" why didn't he just front her himself ?


----------



## MrBurns (26 May 2013)

Bill M said:


> I'm with you blokes. Why on earth in this day and age do some people need to call others derogatory names? How about some respect within the community? In the end that's what it's all about, respect, which some people have none of. By the way the girl apologised on national TV last night, time to move on.




It's a football match, did you expect the ballet audience ?


----------



## MrBurns (26 May 2013)

They've now found another Collingwood supporter screaming insults.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-05-26/more-magpies-crowd-racism-emerges/4713536

If the took all the idiots out of the Collingwood membership there'd be no one left.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (26 May 2013)

MrBurns said:


> It's a football match, did you expect the ballet audience ?




no just one that dosen't resort to racist comments...


----------



## Knobby22 (26 May 2013)

They deliberately didn't post her image on the ABC, the Age, Channel 7  or channel 10.
Newscorp though put her on the front page of the Herald Sun. Pathetic company. No idea of child welfare.


----------



## Miss Hale (26 May 2013)

Knobby22 said:


> They deliberately didn't post her image on the ABC, the Age, Channel 7  or channel 10.
> Newscorp though put her on the front page of the Herald Sun. Pathetic company. No idea of child welfare.




Not true, channel 7 showed her face several times during and after the telecast on Friday night, then they got on their moral high horse the next day and said they would not show her face despite interviewing both her and her mum


----------



## Miss Hale (26 May 2013)

Bill M said:


> I'm with you blokes. Why on earth in this day and age do some people need to call others derogatory names? How about some respect within the community? In the end that's what it's all about, respect, which some people have none of. By the way the girl apologised on national TV last night, time to move on.




Because there will always be idiots! Believe me the incidence of racial abuse is very low at the footy compared to what it once was and that is all to the good.  But now with phones that can video people etc. the few people there are that are racist are being found out and publicised which is probably the worst thing you can do.  It would be better if everyone ignored them or just quietly reported them to the relevant authorities instead of having a major national crisis and the media going into overdrive every time one of the very small minority of idiots in the crowd makes a dumb racist remark.


----------



## drsmith (26 May 2013)

One wonders with the media feasting that has followed this whether it would have been better to have put her in the stocks and throw squishy tomatoes at her for 10-minutes before kicking her out of the ground.


----------



## DB008 (26 May 2013)

MrBurns said:


> Does this seem a little over the top to you or is it just me ?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-05-25/goodes-gutted-but-places-no-blame/4712772




Yes, Over-The-Top...for sure.

I was called worse at school.


----------



## MrBurns (26 May 2013)

DB008 said:


> Yes, Over-The-Top...for sure.
> 
> I was called worse at school.




Exactly, I was called names, everyone was , kids pick on the physical differences and use them to taunt you.

Sorry everyone but ......that's life.


----------



## Ves (26 May 2013)

MrBurns said:


> Exactly, I was called names, everyone was , kids pick on the physical differences and use them to taunt you.
> 
> Sorry everyone but ......that's life.



The Footy Show has been calling Dunstall and Lyon, and some others "apes" or "gorillas" for many years too.


----------



## MrBurns (26 May 2013)

Ves said:


> The Footy Show has been calling Dunstall and Lyon, and some others "apes" or "gorillas" for many years too.




I don't think you can legislate against human nature, comments thoughts etc
You can legislate against discrimination.......sometimes I wonder what's offensive about the word "black" I guess it's the intent in which it's used, but "gorilla" ? breaking his heart and all the other BS and Maguire running to the opposition club rooms to grovel forgiveness and the media all over it...........just crazy stuff.


----------



## sptrawler (26 May 2013)

Well if you all think racism is a one way street, just walk through a suburb or town where there are a high density of aboriginal residents.


----------



## Julia (26 May 2013)

banco said:


> You can play spot the oldies in this thread:



Better watch it, banco.  The politically correct, if so inclined, might designate your comment as ageist.
Plenty of baby boomers on this site who might choose to be offended, given the propensity for offence to be taken these days.

I'm trying to understand what actually constitutes abuse.   It seems terms referring to 'ape', 'gorilla' etc are only offensive if applied to aboriginal people.  Not at all if applied to a white person, eg Tony Abbott.

Then general pejorative comments are just fine, eg alleging someone is dumb or stupid, even a troll, as long as there is no implied racial element?

I'm with Bill.  Why can't we communicate without insulting others, even when we disagree with them?


----------



## MrBurns (26 May 2013)

The races are different why deny it, black Americans are superior at many sports , Tiger Woods is as good as it gets in golf, and music, well the genius of Stevie Wonder, all the Motown groups and on it goes.

There's a group called The Average White Band .... why ? because they are so damned good you'd think they were black.

Not to mention the President of the United States.

So here we have an AFL footballer running to mummy to dob in a 13 year old kid for calling him an ape............weak, just weak.


----------



## sptrawler (26 May 2013)

MrBurns said:


> The races are different why deny it, black Americans are superior at many sports , Tiger Woods is as good as it gets in golf, and music, well the genius of Stevie Wonder, all the Motown groups and on it goes.
> 
> There's a group called The Average White Band .... why ? because they are so damned good you'd think they were black.
> 
> ...




It's a bit like they made a movie "White men can't jump" nobody had a problem with it.

I wonder what would be said if they made a movie "Black men can't swim"


----------



## bellenuit (26 May 2013)

Julia said:


> I'm trying to understand what actually constitutes abuse.   It seems terms referring to 'ape', 'gorilla' etc are only offensive if applied to aboriginal people.  Not at all if applied to a white person, eg Tony Abbott.




IMO it is a combination of the words said, to whom they are said and how they are said. 

A few have commented that they have been called pommie ba****** many times in Australia and they don't complain about it and, as an Irishman, I too have been called names that are at face value derogatory and haven't felt a need to complain about them. But these are names used among perceived equals and are said more in camaraderie than in hatred. It is just meaningless banter among friends and colleagues and is part of an Anglo/Irish/Australian (and I assume Kiwi) vernacular within certain groups.

Where they become offensive is when used against ethnic groups that have a history of disadvantage (even though maybe not today) and when the words themselves are those very same words that were used as a put down of those groups in the past. Obvious examples are using "n****" or "boy" in reference to an African American in particular or even any black person by extension. "Ape" could fall into this category but would be at the least extreme end of the scale and in the example under discussion may very well be perceived as an insult by the receiver but not intended as an insult by the deliverer, particularly when delivered by one so young. She may have intended to just rile the opposing players to put them off their game (as often is the case when opposing players are near the other team's supporters, particularly when about to take a free) and would have shouted it at any other Swans player. Did she actually even know Goodes was aboriginal or of aboriginal descent. I didn't, until yesterday.

The third element is how they are said. Whereas an Englishman may not be offended by being called a pommie b****** and an Irishman might put up with being called a stupid Paddy when said inoffensively by mates and work colleagues, they might be very offended when the same words are said maliciously by a boss who they perceive as always down on them. It moves from the realm of taking a joke to being expected to put up with s***. Reacting negatively against the former would be seen in poor taste, but would be lauded in the latter situation.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (26 May 2013)

Julia said:


> I'm trying to understand what actually constitutes abuse.




It's considered abuse if the abuser's _perceived status_ is significantly higher than the one on the receiving end of the abuse.

It all hinges around status and power.  

In a way, by being offended, Goodes has strengthened a belief that his race is inferior. By being offended, he is saying "I feel inferior".  Had he been able to say "whatever, I'm not fussed", this would carry a strong implication of equal status....which is actually what he wants.  He wants to feel equal to or better than his fellow man (we all do unfortunately).


----------



## sptrawler (26 May 2013)

bellenuit said:


> The third element is how they are said. Whereas an Englishman may not be offended by being called a pommie b****** and an Irishman might put up with being called a stupid Paddy when said inoffensively by mates and work colleagues, they might be very offended when the same words are said maliciously by a boss who they perceive as always down on them. It moves from the realm of taking a joke to being expected to put up with s***. Reacting negatively against the former would be seen in poor taste, but would be lauded in the latter situation.




So where does a 13 year old girl fall into that example?
I'm not saying she was right or that it was acceptable, what I'm saying is you could bring the country to a standstill, if everyone gets precious about racial vilification.
At the moment only the aboriginal community seem to be taking it onboard, if all non 'Australians' take it onboard the country will shut down.
Like yourself I have taken a lot of 'stick' over the years, I still have an accent, therefore I still cop it.
I think the best thing for everyone to do would be to complain. Let's see how that works

I would love to hear what Tony Liberatore was called, not saying it was right, but lets not say it's race specific.


----------



## bellenuit (26 May 2013)

sptrawler said:


> So where does a 13 year old girl fall into that example?




One can't really tell as we really don't know her true motivation for saying it. My guess is that she was just heckling the opposing players and wasn't making a comment on Goodes aboriginality. IMO Goodes should have let it pass once he realised how young she was.


----------



## MrBurns (26 May 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> It's considered abuse if the abuser's _perceived status_ is significantly higher than the one on the receiving end of the abuse.
> 
> It all hinges around status and power.
> 
> In a way, by being offended, Goodes has strengthened a belief that his race is inferior. By being offended, he is saying "I feel inferior".  Had he been able to say "whatever, I'm not fussed", this would carry a strong implication of equal status....which is actually what he wants.  He wants to feel equal to or better than his fellow man (we all do unfortunately).




Good point.


----------



## FlyingFox (26 May 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> It's considered abuse if the abuser's _perceived status_ is significantly higher than the one on the receiving end of the abuse.
> 
> It all hinges around status and power.
> 
> In a way, by being offended, Goodes has strengthened a belief that his race is inferior. By being offended, he is saying "I feel inferior".  Had he been able to say "whatever, I'm not fussed", this would carry a strong implication of equal status....which is actually what he wants.  He wants to feel equal to or better than his fellow man (we all do unfortunately).






MrBurns said:


> Good point.




Either of you GB or Mr Burns happen to catch Adam Goodes interview with the media? I think it was on the morning after but might have been replayed at various times.


----------



## sptrawler (26 May 2013)

bellenuit said:


> One can't really tell as we really don't know her true motivation for saying it. My guess is that she was just heckling the opposing players and wasn't making a comment on Goodes aboriginality. IMO Goodes should have let it pass once he realised how young she was.




I agree with you, also if any race can scream racial vilification, it's the Irish. They cop more racist jokes, tags, undeserved slurs, than anyone. Well maybe not as many as blondes.lol


----------



## Knobby22 (27 May 2013)

sptrawler said:


> I agree with you, also if any race can scream racial vilification, it's the Irish. They cop more racist jokes, tags, undeserved slurs, than anyone. Well maybe not as many as blondes.lol




And they don't like it. Call it British propaganda.


----------



## Boggo (27 May 2013)

sptrawler said:


> I agree with you, also if any race can scream racial vilification, *it's the Irish*. They cop more racist jokes, tags, undeserved slurs, than anyone. Well maybe not as many as blondes.lol




The problem that they have run into in the past is that when they attempt to defend their people, heritage, country or history they are branded as terrorists by the invaders so they probably just shrug it off and get on with life.


----------



## sptrawler (27 May 2013)

Boggo said:


> The problem that they have run into in the past is that when they attempt to defend their people, heritage, country or history they are branded as terrorists by the invaders so they probably just shrug it off and get on with life.




Actually all the Irish people I know are magic, have a great sense of humour and tell the best Irish jokes.


----------



## FlyingFox (27 May 2013)

sptrawler said:


> Actually all the Irish people I know are magic, have a great sense of humour and tell the best Irish jokes.




Not suggesting you do this but have you ever mentioned the whole northern Ireland situation to any of them?


----------



## bellenuit (27 May 2013)

sptrawler said:


> I agree with you, also if any race can scream racial vilification, it's the Irish. They cop more racist jokes, tags, undeserved slurs, than anyone. Well maybe not as many as blondes.lol




I'd pity a blond Irish girl if there were any. But we know all Irish girls are redheads.


----------



## Boggo (27 May 2013)

sptrawler said:


> Actually all the Irish people I know are magic, have a great sense of humour and tell the best Irish jokes.



Agree with that.



FlyingFox said:


> Not suggesting you do this but have you ever mentioned the whole northern Ireland situation to any of them?



I have, not an issue really from what I have seen, they would rather just get with it and have a beer while watching the rugby.



bellenuit said:


> I'd pity a blond Irish girl if there were any. *But we know all Irish girls are redheads*.



Complete BS.


----------



## bellenuit (27 May 2013)

Knobby22 said:


> And they don't like it. Call it British propaganda.




It depends. A lot of the really good Irish jokes originated in Ireland as Kerryman jokes (a county on Ireland's south west coast). I will always laugh at a *good original* Irish joke, but nothing peeves me off more than someone saying to me "did you hear about the Irishman who blah blah blah" when it is a joke I heard a million times. You just wonder where the guy was for the last 50 years that he thinks (it's always a he) it's an original joke.  

I suppose in a way, getting back to insults, there is a 4th criteria in addition to; what is said, to whom it is said and how it is said; and that is by whom it is said. Clearly a white person calling an African American a "n*****" is almost always insulting, but it is not uncommon for one African American to refer to another African American that way and that is not perceived as an insult (listen to how some black comedians talk). So the same may be said about other ethnic groups. Many Irish have no problems with Irish jokes told by friends or work mates, no matter what the nationality of the teller, if they perceive it as just being meant as a joke. However, if it is told by someone who they don't know, they would not be as amused if the stranger were English rather than anyone else. But that is just a by-product of our shared history.

I have rarely come across an Irish person who sees it as British propaganda. Rarely, but I have met a few. The thing is, those I have met who regard it as British propaganda usually come across after a short conversation with them as actual stupid Paddys (yes, there are a few).


----------



## bellenuit (27 May 2013)

Boggo said:


> Complete BS.




You did notice the smiley next to the stereotyping??


----------



## Boggo (27 May 2013)

bellenuit said:


> You did notice the smiley next to the stereotyping??




Yes I did, does that make it an Irish joke


----------



## Tink (27 May 2013)

Agree with your post bellenuit,  I think she was young and probably just using the word without thinking.  
I havent watched any of the interviews, just my opinion.

We have all experienced some abuse in our time, but going by appearances, I would say the dark skinned, not just the aborigines, and the asians would have copped the most.

I agree that at the end of the day, everyone has to help themselves, no one else can help you.


----------



## white_goodman (27 May 2013)

>Apocalypto< said:


> no just one that dosen't resort to racist comments...




i wouldnt recommend you go to any rugby league games then


----------



## Julia (27 May 2013)

bellenuit said:


> IMO it is a combination of the words said, to whom they are said and how they are said.



Thank you, bellenuit, for typically constructive remarks.

So if I call a white person a 'stupid bastard' that's OK, but it's not OK if directed to a black person?
Or is "stupid bastard" sufficiently devoid of racial implications to be OK?
(I'd have thought to call anyone an ape or a gorilla was insulting and abusive, but so far it seems that's not so, and only offensive if applied to an indigenous person.



Gringotts Bank said:


> In a way, by being offended, Goodes has strengthened a belief that his race is inferior. By being offended, he is saying "I feel inferior".  Had he been able to say "whatever, I'm not fussed", this would carry a strong implication of equal status....which is actually what he wants.



Good point.
Usually people issuing abuse of any kind toward any other person are saying more about themselves than their intended target.


----------



## moXJO (27 May 2013)

Julia said:


> So if I call a white person a 'stupid bastard' that's OK, but it's not OK if directed to a black person?
> Or is "stupid bastard" sufficiently devoid of racial implications to be OK?
> (I'd have thought to call anyone an ape or a gorilla was insulting and abusive, but so far it seems that's not so, and only offensive if applied to an indigenous person.
> 
> ...




No you can call a blackie any name you want it's more the intent behind it. I don't find being called any name offensive really unless the *intent* is pretty obvious. 
Adding 'black' to 'stupid bastard' probably raises an eyebrow. 
I was at a restaurant a while ago with some of my workers and were told 
"I'm sorry we don't serve your kind in here"
While the statement had no swearing It's what it was implying not just about me, but about my family and a whole race that was offensive.




> Just as the usual suspect have lined ups; the hand wringers, the PC brigade, the overly sensitive, the bleeding hearts and the alarmists have squealed like little piggies too.
> 
> Could have named them from the start.




Seriously all I've seen is every whitey scratching his head clueless as to what all the fuss is about for six pages.
I don't really support special treatment, welfare or any of the other BS associated with the PC brigade as I believe it just holds cultures back. I'm not blind either plenty of darkies get into trouble with the law or don't work.
 I am not sensitive to name calling but the refusal of service, treatment in workplaces, or being overlooked (just recently at hospital with an african friend) yes it gets annoying.

Here is an experiment for those who don't get it. Write 'I'm a fu*king c*ck head' across your forehead in permanent texture. Make sure you write on the wife and kids as well. Now go about your daily life. Getting stares walking down the street yep brush it off. People giving you a hard time and laughing about it, keep it up. Getting asked to leave places or refused service because of it. yup no prob. Kids getting drilled for it at school, suck it up. Docs taking your kids away because obviously you are a bad parent yeah ok probably time to stop.
While it's a crass example this is probably the closest I can think of explaining dealing with racism. 

As for Goodes I support his decision, not so much the media who ran with it. Honestly this thread has babbled on as much as news ltd


----------



## MrBurns (27 May 2013)

moXJO said:


> No you can call a blackie any name you want



 Except blackie


----------



## moXJO (27 May 2013)

MrBurns said:


> Except blackie




Thats more a shade then a put down


----------



## bellenuit (27 May 2013)

Julia said:


> So if I call a white person a 'stupid bastard' that's OK, but it's not OK if directed to a black person?
> Or is "stupid bastard" sufficiently devoid of racial implications to be OK?
> (I'd have thought to call anyone an ape or a gorilla was insulting and abusive, but so far it seems that's not so, and only offensive if applied to an indigenous person.




IMO calling anyone a stupid bastard is not OK, whether the person is white or black, unless it is quite obvious from the context that it is said in jest. The examples I gave of stupid Paddy and pommie bastard are as I mentioned expressions within the vernacular of a certain group of Australians, particularly those from an Anglo/Irish background and are said in camaraderie rather than malice.  Ape is borderline and is more likely to be offensive if said to a black person for the historical reasons that others mentioned. It's ambiguous as the word itself can imply backwardness as in neanderthal but also imply someone who is not acting seriously when they should be, as in aping around. If I wanted to tell a black person to be serious, I would certainly avoid calling him an ape and use words that are less likely to be construed as offensive.

That's just my opinion. I think the how something is said will probably be the biggest determinant of whether something should be taken as an insult or not, but what is said is maybe equally as important in relation to particular ethnic groups. 

That been said, there will always be people who WANT to be offended, such as some feminists always seeing an insult in anything Tony Abbott mutters.


----------



## springhill (27 May 2013)

bellenuit said:


> That been said, there will always be people who WANT to be offended, such as some feminists always seeing an insult in anything Tony Abbott mutters.




+1. Perfectly said.

In Goodes' case I think he chose to be offended. Maybe the fact it was indigenous round made him a little more sensitive than would normally be the case.

I am sure their was a lot of emotion in the week preceeding.


----------



## drsmith (27 May 2013)

I can see a new blockbuster film from all of this.

Planet of the Collingwood supporters.


----------



## banco (27 May 2013)

Julia said:


> Thank you, bellenuit, for typically constructive remarks.
> 
> So if I call a white person a 'stupid bastard' that's OK, but it's not OK if directed to a black person?
> Or is "stupid bastard" sufficiently devoid of racial implications to be OK?
> ...




http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/context

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWKyDGGptA4


----------



## Julia (27 May 2013)

moXJO said:


> I was at a restaurant a while ago with some of my workers and were told
> "I'm sorry we don't serve your kind in here"
> While the statement had no swearing It's what it was implying not just about me, but about my family and a whole race that was offensive.



Unbelievable, moXJO.  If you have to put up with that sort of s**t, I admire all the more your objectivity on the matter overall.



bellenuit said:


> IMO calling anyone a stupid bastard is not OK, whether the person is white or black, unless it is quite obvious from the context that it is said in jest. The examples I gave of stupid Paddy and pommie bastard are as I mentioned expressions within the vernacular of a certain group of Australians, particularly those from an Anglo/Irish background and are said in camaraderie rather than malice.



Yep, understood.  I was talking about the context being the intent to offend.



> That been said, there will always be people who WANT to be offended, such as some feminists always seeing an insult in anything Tony Abbott mutters.



It's this increasing tendency that makes some of us less likely to be sympathetic to claims of abuse and offence.
Viz as a good example, the Prime Minister's faux offence taken at what she attempted to portray as misogynist behaviour from Tony Abbott.  It was politically confected and without basis.


----------



## Miss Hale (27 May 2013)

springhill said:


> +1. Perfectly said.
> 
> In Goodes' case I think he chose to be offended. Maybe the fact it was indigenous round made him a little more sensitive than would normally be the case.
> 
> I am sure their was a lot of emotion in the week preceeding.




I wondered that, about it being indigenous round. I am not a fan of indigenous round at all, I think it is divisive.  We are supposed to see everyone as equal and yet they single out players from a single racial group for a specific round, totally counter productive to watch they hope to achieve IMO. Maybe it gives people a false sense of security too, many people were shocked that there was a case of racism during indigenous round, including Adam Goodes.  Like I said before there will always be idiots, if the AFL think having an indigenous round will eliminate every single last one of them they are very naÃ¯ve. It turns out my team, Hawthorn, has the most number of indigenous players.  I never knew that until this week because it never occurred to me to add them up!!  Why did I never add them up?  Because I don't _care _what race they are, to me they are just great players and I love them because they play for my team, end of story.


----------



## Bushman (27 May 2013)

moXJO said:


> Here is an experiment for those who don't get it. Write 'I'm a fu*king c*ck head' across your forehead in permanent texture. Make sure you write on the wife and kids as well. Now go about your daily life. Getting stares walking down the street yep brush it off. People giving you a hard time and laughing about it, keep it up. Getting asked to leave places or refused service because of it. yup no prob. Kids getting drilled for it at school, suck it up. Docs taking your kids away because obviously you are a bad parent yeah ok probably time to stop.
> While it's a crass example this is probably the closest I can think of explaining dealing with racism.




That sums it up very well. Thanks for sharing. 

I am originally a South African (moved here when I was twelve) and witnessed Apartheid. The most hated words for black South Africans were if a white South African (especially a police man) called them a 'bantu' or a 'kaffir'. 'Bantu' was the official word used on black identity documents to designate that you were a third class citizen (behind 'whites' and 'coloureds/Indians'). 'Kaffir' was a word that originally meant 'heathen' or 'ungodly' and represented the notion that black Africans were a lower 'species' than whites. Both words were another tool in the tool box of a racially-based system that gave white South Africans all the power and black South African no power. Thankfully this system has now been dismantled but it took black South Africans standing up to the regime to do so. 

By the way, I am originally Afrikaans so this racial profiling was in my family's 'favour' at the time. And yes, certain members of my immediate family were 'old school' Afrikaaners of the 'bible in one hand, whip in the other' variety. 
So I understand the power of racism which is why I cannot stand it. Ironically, when I came to Australia, all the kids at school used to call me 'racist' and make endless jokes about 'Lethal Weapon II'! You know the line'; 'diplomatic immunity'. That sucked at the time. 

By the way Julia, there was once a time where calling someone a 'bastard', especially if they were conceived outside of wedlock, would have caused them enormous distress. So it is the context and what it represents in a particular society at a particular point in time, that counts.


----------



## Julia (27 May 2013)

Bushman said:


> By the way Julia, there was once a time where calling someone a 'bastard', especially if they were conceived outside of wedlock, would have caused them enormous distress. So it is the context and what it represents in a particular society at a particular point in time, that counts.



Sure, not really any need to 'explain' that to me, Bushman.  And before you get any more patronising, I used the example in a phrase intended to be offensive, so your point is somewhat lost on me.


----------



## sptrawler (27 May 2013)

Bushman said:


> That sums it up very well. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I am originally a South African (moved here when I was twelve) and witnessed Apartheid. The most hated words for black South Africans were if a white South African (especially a police man) called them a 'bantu' or a 'kaffir'. 'Bantu' was the official word used on black identity documents to designate that you were a third class citizen (behind 'whites' and 'coloureds/Indians'). 'Kaffir' was a word that originally meant 'heathen' or 'ungodly' and represented the notion that black Africans were a lower 'species' than whites. Both words were another tool in the tool box of a racially-based system that gave white South Africans all the power and black South African no power. Thankfully this system has now been dismantled but it took black South Africans standing up to the regime to do so.
> 
> ...




So from what you are saying, there is a strong reason to support more Somali refugees. 
They are living in atrocious conditions and they have no hope of even reaching the people smugglers.


----------



## stevier95 (27 May 2013)

moXJO said:


> Seriously all I've seen is every whitey scratching his head clueless as to what all the fuss is about for six pages.
> I don't really support special treatment, welfare or any of the other BS associated with the PC brigade as I believe it just holds cultures back. I'm not blind either plenty of darkies get into trouble with the law or don't work.
> I am not sensitive to name calling but the refusal of service, treatment in workplaces, or being overlooked (just recently at hospital with an african friend) yes it gets annoying.
> 
> ...




Thank you. Agree 100% with everything you've said.


----------



## chiff (28 May 2013)

Empathy-the ability to put yourself into the other person's  shoes.People  are not born with empathy,it is something that is learned. .A few years ago most Australians could not understand why African Americans took offence at Black and White minstrel shows.For anyone with the ability to put oneself in their shoes ,it was a no-brainer.The relentless ,historical put-downs as inferior human beings was manifest.This is the same with Adam Goodes.Obvious to many-a mystery to others.
O,the humanity of it all!


----------



## Purple XS2 (28 May 2013)

If we allow the observation that in the context of footy barrackers insulting the opposition, the expression "ape" is not _necessarily_ racist, the question arises: how did the athlete (and the chorus of baboons that is the Australian Media) know the heckler was a racist?

Answer: because she looked like one.

When you've figured that one out, you will realise that there's one category of person in this country whom it is perfectly acceptable to stereotype, to vilify, to scapegoat.

Welcome, my fellow Australians, to our future. If we let it be that way.


----------



## MrBurns (28 May 2013)

Here's a good post from The Drum on the ABC web site that sums it up correctly I think - 



> Thirteen year old children aren't usually publicly held to account for their actions as they are considered to have diminished responsibility because their brains aren't fully developed. Judges can tell many stories of people who did stupid things in their childhood but have gone on to lead productive and in some cases distinguished lives. Usually, no one thinks it would be fair to make people pay for the rest of their lives for the things they did as kids. This girl will though. Various commentators have already expressed the hope that the image of Goodes pointing at her will be brought out in 2033 in the same way the Winmar images from 1993 have been used. The girl will be 33 then.
> 
> The 13 girl was marched out of the stadium unaccompanied, interviewed by police for two hours on her own, named and shamed in the media and subject to vilification on internet forums. She has had her rights as a child violated and no one seems to care. We are constantly told that the rights of a child are paramount. Why is it different on this occasion?


----------



## sptrawler (28 May 2013)

MrBurns said:


> Here's a good post from The Drum on the ABC web site that sums it up correctly I think -




Yes, lucky she is an Australian, otherwise there would be international coverage.


----------



## jbocker (29 May 2013)

MrBurns said:


> Here's a good post from The Drum on the ABC web site that sums it up correctly I think -




_"... The 13 girl was marched out of the stadium unaccompanied, interviewed by police for two hours on her own, named and shamed in the media and subject to vilification on internet forums. She has had her rights as a child violated and no one seems to care. We are constantly told that the rights of a child are paramount. Why is it different on this occasion?..."_

Gee Whiz I think the kid, I mean young girl, would have got less grief if she had knocked off a car.


----------



## Calliope (29 May 2013)

Purple XS2 said:


> If we allow the observation that in the context of footy barrackers insulting the opposition, the expression "ape" is not _necessarily_ racist, the question arises: how did the athlete (and the chorus of baboons that is the Australian Media) know the heckler was a racist?
> 
> Answer: because she looked like one.
> 
> ...




Yes. The last time I looked, racism was not one of the seven deadly sins...but gluttony is.


----------



## MrBurns (29 May 2013)

Purple XS2 said:


> (and the chorus of baboons that is the Australian Media) know the heckler was a racist?
> 
> .




Ok you've done it now you better hope there are no indigenous people in the media.

As someone else on The Drum said.  







> she has inadvertently upset the aboriginal industry and having done so must be made an example of. We can't have kids being kids now can we.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (29 May 2013)

Eddie, it was all for show?  We all knew it.  The 'take back' is very awkward.  I wouldn't want to be him right now. 

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/na...es-and-king-kong/story-fni0xqrb-1226652776987


----------



## MrBurns (29 May 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Eddie, it was all for show?  We all knew it.
> 
> http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/na...es-and-king-kong/story-fni0xqrb-1226652776987




Good pick up, I'm not a bit surprised.
I'm no fan of McGuire, he's one of the Ch9 in crowd of professional wankers along with Sam Newman etc, they make a fortune out of Ch9 by sucking up to all the big boys in there.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (29 May 2013)

I quite like Sam   

The police are interviewing McGuire and there may be charges laid.  He has been held in custody for the last 2 hours...........NOT!


----------



## Calliope (29 May 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> I quite like Sam
> 
> The police are interviewing McGuire and there may be charges laid.  He has been held in custody for the last 2 hours...........NOT!




Yes they can now let the Political Correct Police interrogate good ole Eddy.



> After identifying the female patron involved, the guards escorted her out of the seating bowl and referred her to Victoria Police for further investigation,'' Mr Brown said.


----------



## Miss Hale (29 May 2013)

Eddie to have his Collingwood membership torn up and banned from football for life? .....I think not


----------



## MrBurns (29 May 2013)

Miss Hale said:


> Eddie to have his Collingwood membership torn up and banned from football for life? .....I think not




He should apologise to the girl and leave town, he'll be a laughing stock for some time to come.


----------



## Miss Hale (29 May 2013)

MrBurns said:


> He should apologise to the girl and leave town, he'll be a laughing stock for some time to come.




Believe me Mr B, this will be laughed off by Eddie, the media and Goodes.  Eddie is footy elite, allowances will be made.  Only 13 year old girls who are mere footy fans are hung out to dry.


----------



## MrBurns (29 May 2013)

Miss Hale said:


> Believe me Mr B, this will be laughed off by Eddie, the media and Goodes.  Eddie is footy elite, allowances will be made.  Only 13 year old girls who are mere footy fans are hung out to dry.




I don't think it will be that easy..........lets wait and see.


----------



## Tink (29 May 2013)

Agree Miss Hale, I dont think anything will happen.
Unbelievable that he would say something like that after all that has happened.

I must say, I like Eddie, he has done alot for his club and footy in general.


----------



## Miss Hale (29 May 2013)

MrBurns said:


> I don't think it will be that easy..........lets wait and see.




Well Eddie has a press conference at 2.30pm.  

Radio commentators and presenters on SEN already making excuses for him.


----------



## MrBurns (29 May 2013)

Miss Hale said:


> Well Eddie has a press conference at 2.30pm.
> 
> Radio commentators and presenters on SEN already making excuses for him.




Let the squirming, grovelling and spin begin.
No one will be convinced no matter what he says, he's made a goose of himself and there's no excuse that will get him out of it.


----------



## Miss Hale (29 May 2013)

Pathetic by Eddie, explanation made no sense and was not even plausible. Why not just admit he made a poor taste racist joke and apologise for it. 

Still, it will ultimately be swept under the carpet and there will be no sanctions for Eddie.


----------



## MrBurns (29 May 2013)

Miss Hale said:


> Pathetic by Eddie, explanation made no sense and was not even plausible. Why not just admit he made a poor taste racist joke and apologise for it.
> 
> Still, it will ultimately be swept under the carpet and there will be no sanctions for Eddie.




Yes it was a mistake, I was tired etc etc fact is if it wasn't what he meant, f it wasn't on his mind he wouldn't have said it tired or not.

This will stick with him I think, no sanctions but a lot worse, he now will have to wear this forever.

One of the reporters tried to bring up the subject of the girl and he dismissed it quite curtly.


----------



## Miss Hale (29 May 2013)

MrBurns said:


> Yes it was a mistake, I was tired etc etc fact is if it wasn't what he meant, f it wasn't on his mind he wouldn't have said it tired or not.
> 
> This will stick with him I think, no sanctions but a lot worse, he now will have to wear this forever.
> 
> One of the reporters tried to bring up the subject of the girl and he dismissed it quite curtly.




Yes, someone said how is him equating Goodes with King Kong and the young girl equating Goodes with an ape any different and he said it was completely different because he didn't mean it to be racist, well neither did the 13 year old girl   And Eddie can't say he didn't know that linking Goodes and King Kong was racist. Eddie actually sounded delusional to me.


----------



## MrBurns (29 May 2013)

Miss Hale said:


> Yes, someone said how is him equating Goodes with King Kong and the young girl equating Goodes with an ape any different and he said it was completely different because he didn't mean it to be racist, well neither did the 13 year old girl   And Eddie can't say he didn't know that linking Goodes and King Kong was racist. Eddie actually sounded delusional to me.




Yep he's stuffed himself up good and proper here.


----------



## Bushman (29 May 2013)

Miss Hale said:


> Yes, someone said how is him equating Goodes with King Kong and the young girl equating Goodes with an ape any different and he said it was completely different because he didn't mean it to be racist, well neither did the 13 year old girl   And Eddie can't say he didn't know that linking Goodes and King Kong was racist. Eddie actually sounded delusional to me.




Ignorance is no excuse, but in this instance Eddie's little racist joke is much worse as he is an adult and 'understands' why you should not be calling indigenous footy players apes or gorillas. 

What a bizarre sequel to this unsavoury affair.


----------



## sptrawler (29 May 2013)

Bushman said:


> Ignorance is no excuse, but in this instance Eddie's little racist joke is much worse as he is an adult and 'understands' why you should not be calling indigenous footy players apes or gorillas.
> 
> What a bizarre sequel to this unsavoury affair.




Spot on, Bushman, Eddie is so used to taking the 'mickey' out of everyone, he thinks he can say anything.

He has needed a reality check for some time.IMO

I loved the way Darcy wasn't drawn into the lunacy.


----------



## Ves (29 May 2013)

Interesting u-turn in some people's opinions on this thread when it is about someone they previously did not like or did not have a positive opinion about...


----------



## MrBurns (29 May 2013)

sptrawler said:


> Spot on, Bushman, Eddie is so used to taking the 'mickey' out of everyone, he thinks he can say anything.
> 
> He has needed a reality check for some time.IMO
> 
> I loved the way Darcy wasn't drawn into the lunacy.




There will be a lot of people around town loving this including the 13 year old girl and her parents.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (29 May 2013)

Ves said:


> Interesting u-turn in some people's opinions on this thread when it is about someone they previously did not like or did not have a positive opinion about...




I  think it's more that they object to Eddie's hypocrisy.  One moment he is all "zero tolerance" and ripping up memberships and apologizing for the unacceptable action of young kids.  The next minute he is making racist jokes.


----------



## Calliope (29 May 2013)

Ves said:


> Interesting u-turn in some people's opinions on this thread when it is about someone they previously did not like or did not have a positive opinion about...




No u-turn...McGuire proved them right. He is just a windbag.


----------



## sptrawler (29 May 2013)

I see Eddie is now talking about steping down as Collingwood president, well that would be good.

He has so many shows on the go, he wouldn't know when to be a smart ar$e, or a diplomat.

Eventually the line has to be crossed, like I said reality check was in order.


----------



## MrBurns (29 May 2013)

sptrawler said:


> I see Eddie is now talking about steping down as Collingwood president, well that would be good.
> 
> He has so many shows on the go, he wouldn't know when to be a smart ar$e, or a diplomat.
> 
> Eventually the line has to be crossed, like I said reality check was in order.




That would be a good start, he has now admitted that what he said was racial vilification.

Ch9 should also consider their position after all McGuire himself has emphasised how important this issue is.


----------



## sptrawler (29 May 2013)

MrBurns said:


> That would be a good start, he has now admitted that what he said was racial vilification.
> 
> Ch9 should also consider their position after all McGuire himself has emphasised how important this issue is.




No point in hammering the guy, he does t.v, radio and all the associated crap that goes with it.
Then he tries to be the president of an AFL team as well as comentating on AFL games.
I realise you have to 'make hay while the sun shines' but you have to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## MrBurns (29 May 2013)

sptrawler said:


> No point in hammering the guy, he does t.v, radio and all the associated crap that goes with it.
> Then he tries to be the president of an AFL team as well as comentating on AFL games.
> I realise you have to 'make hay while the sun shines' but you have to draw the line somewhere.




He brought this on himself, quite happy to join the pack against a 13 year old child, no sympathy from me or most people I would think.


----------



## Tink (30 May 2013)

Agree sptrawler.

I think he has been under the pump with everything going on at his Club this week, he has been an advocate against racism.
What an airhead saying something like that, even his partner Darcy was shocked and couldnt understand why the penny hadnt dropped.
At least he has come forward and said he will leave it in their hands to work out what he should do, and good on him.
Walk the talk.  

Eddie offers to stand aside


> A defiant Eddie McGuire says he is determined to make amends for his dire on-air clanger racially vilifying Adam Goodes, and said he was willing to stand aside as Collingwood president while the AFL's process unfolded.
> 
> He said he would ask the Collingwood board members whether they thought that was an appropriate step also said he would ''take a spell'' from his various media commitments if required.
> 
> Read more: http://www.theage.com.au/afl/afl-news/eddie-offers-to-stand-aside-20130529-2nc63.html#ixzz2UiRLTcBT


----------



## moXJO (30 May 2013)

Now that's funny.

Instead of everyone becoming to scared of saying anything, they should have just acknowledged the original incident and moved on. Most be a slow news week for the media or something whipping up such a sustained frenzy. Can we just move on now or what?


----------



## ROE (30 May 2013)

That reflect the casualness of racism in this country, it always a joke to someone 
you say something like that in the US, there will be no process you need to go through, you are gone just as simple as that...he need to look to America to know what zero tolerance mean


----------



## bellenuit (30 May 2013)

ROE said:


> That reflect the casualness of racism in this country, it always a joke to someone
> you say something like that in the US, there will be no process you need to go through, you are gone just as simple as that...he need to look to America to know what zero tolerance mean




I wouldn't quite agree. Perhaps its depends on who is being racially insulted. Fox News gets away with a lot when it comes to immigrants and Obama. Those politicians and media types who curry favour with the Tea Party don't seem to have ever been called to task in spite of the comments made by TP people in their presence.


----------



## McLovin (30 May 2013)

ROE said:


> That reflect the casualness of racism in this country, it always a joke to someone
> you say something like that in the US, there will be no process you need to go through, you are gone just as simple as that...he need to look to America to know what zero tolerance mean




I agree. Anyone who doesn't take it with good humour is just being too PC. I think in the US they go to the other extreme. Having said that, a joke based on racial stereotypes is not racist in itself, it really depends on the context in which it is said.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (30 May 2013)

Harry O’Brien, recently tweeted that he didn’t call Geelong’s Tom Hawkins a “f#cking fag”.

O'Brien:  "Just to clear something up..Id never resort to a homophobic slur..for those wanting to know, I said fat f#ck..simply some onfield banter".

And yet on Fox last night there he is "educating" McGuire about vilification.  Is he so stupid he can't see that this is exactly the same thing?  What an absolute knob O'Brien is.  Dishing it out then crying foul when it's given back.  The hypocrisy is at the same level with the McGuire.  Pathetic both of them.  You can bet the fat slur was quite hurtful to the fat 13 year old girl who called Goodes an ape.  AFL won't touch that.... too busy trying to please the twitterers.


----------



## basilio (30 May 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Harry O’Brien, recently tweeted that he didn’t call Geelong’s Tom Hawkins a “f#cking fag”.
> 
> O'Brien:  "Just to clear something up..Id never resort to a homophobic slur..for those wanting to know, I said fat f#ck..simply some onfield banter".
> 
> And yet on Fox last night there he is "educating" McGuire about vilification.  Is he so stupid he can't see that this is exactly the same thing?  What an absolute knob O'Brien is.  Dishing it out then crying foul when it's given back.  The hypocrisy is at the same level with the McGuire.  Pathetic both of them.  You can bet the fat slur was quite hurtful to the fat 13 year old girl who called Goodes an ape.  AFL won't touch that.... too busy trying to please the twitterers.




Just possibly a slight difference between 2 footballers having a sledge on the ground and  the President of the collingwood FC on radio making an absolute fool of himself ?

McQure acts were just unbelievably stupid.  It wasn't a simple lapse -  he jug his grave all the way to China.

If he is half serious about recognzing the mistake he made he will step down for  week or so


----------



## Miss Hale (30 May 2013)

Eddie offers to stand down, Collingwood board says no, they do not want him to stand down.  Several players (Goodes, Harry O'Brien and Andrew Krakouer) reportedly so upset by the goings on of the last few days they may not play this weekend.  This farce is becoming more ridiculous by the day, might as well cancel the rest of the season. And to think I used to enjoy footy because it took me away from all the PC crap that goes on everywhere else  

I don't think the 13 year old girl is racist and I don't think Eddie Maguire is racist (he is an idiot and he made an racist remark, but not racist).  Goodes, for his own benefit, needs to _choose not to be offended_, it's the only way he can take control of the situation, playing the victim will get him nowhere in the long run.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (30 May 2013)

Everyone ready for a change of speed?

Charlie Sheen taking a *heap *of insults with good humour. When I get pissed off with people, I use him as a role model!!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GZQ58ZzztU


----------



## MrBurns (30 May 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Everyone ready for a change of speed?
> 
> Charlie Sheen taking a *heap *of insults with good humour. When I get pissed off with people, I use him as a role model!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GZQ58ZzztU




when I feel like a drink I also use him as a roll model

Now I think what would be good is, tonight on the Footy Show, Sam Newman should come out in blackface dressed in a gorilla suit and sing Swannee

That should help clear the air all round.


----------



## Logique (30 May 2013)

Miss Hale said:


> Eddie offers to stand down, Collingwood board says no, they do not want him to stand down.  Several players (Goodes, Harry O'Brien and Andrew Krakouer) reportedly so upset by the goings on of the last few days they may not play this weekend.  This farce is becoming more ridiculous by the day, might as well cancel the rest of the season. And to think I used to enjoy footy because it took me away from all the PC crap that goes on everywhere else
> 
> I don't think the 13 year old girl is racist and I don't think Eddie Maguire is racist (he is an idiot and he made an racist remark, but not racist).  Goodes, for his own benefit, needs to _choose not to be offended_, it's the only way he can take control of the situation, playing the victim will get him nowhere in the long run.



Yes as Swans supporter, I must say Adam Goodes saw a stage, and decided he would become a strolling player. Eddie is a media performer, and he too saw a stage. 

A 13 year old girl was escorted, unaccompanied, by the police in full view of the national media, and detained for two hours. Spare a thought for how terrifying this must have been for a 13 yro girl. 

Pick on someone your own size Adam Goodes. Your cause is justified, but bullying 13 yro girls won't win you any friends.


----------



## Macquack (30 May 2013)

Miss Hale said:


> This farce is becoming more ridiculous by the day, *might as well cancel the rest of the season*.




I have to agree. 

If Adam Goodes was not a AFL legend, no one would take notice.

Talk of Goodes not playing this weekend is nonsense.

I agree with moXJO, time to move on.


----------



## MrBurns (30 May 2013)

Time to move on, no more monkey business.

I'd hate to be the commentator if Goodes kicks a banana ball


----------



## Ves (30 May 2013)

MrBurns said:


> Time to move on, no more monkey business.
> 
> I'd hate to be the commentator if Goodes kicks a banana ball



Haha nicely played.

What if Rex Hunt says that the crowd is going ape droppings?


----------



## MrBurns (30 May 2013)

Ves said:


> Haha nicely played.
> 
> What if Rex Hunt says that the crowd is going ape droppings?




The whole English language is a minefield -


----------



## stewiejp (31 May 2013)

Don't know about you lot but this is getting pretty old. Goodes "threatened" to not play next week - why didn't he just say, "I'm not playing this week". McGuire "offered" his resignation as Collingwood president - why didn't he simply resign. IMO if they were fair dinkum they both would have just done it. They both didn't, they just said what they had to say to try and make themselves look better. 

Dicks, both. Man up and move on.


----------



## Tink (31 May 2013)

Yes agree with all posts,
I am starting to agree with you Miss Hale, I dont know why we have this indigenous round..

Yes, lets cancel the season, Melbourne isnt making it fun to watch lol


----------



## Miss Hale (31 May 2013)

stewiejp said:


> Don't know about you lot but this is getting pretty old. Goodes "threatened" to not play next week - why didn't he just say, "I'm not playing this week". McGuire "offered" his resignation as Collingwood president - why didn't he simply resign. IMO if they were fair dinkum they both would have just done it. They both didn't, they just said what they had to say to try and make themselves look better.
> 
> Dicks, both. Man up and move on.




Yes, so much posturing.  You have to wonder if any of these people are genuine.  Did anyone else notice that Eddie used the 'turn on the tears' tactic in his morning radio show yesterday? If all else fails, start blubbering 




Tink said:


> Yes agree with all posts,
> I am starting to agree with you Miss Hale, I dont know why we have this indigenous round..
> 
> Yes, lets cancel the season, Melbourne isnt making it fun to watch lol




Indigenous round is divisive and extremely patronising IMO.  Most clubs sent their indigenous players in to do the coin toss for this round, tokenism at its finest.  Former great of the game Barry Cable is not a fan of all these 'initiatives' that set apart the indigenous players from the rest of the players and neither am I.

_"All the players in the AFL are the best and we don't need to put a wedge between them"  _

http://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/sport/a/-/afl/17277119/cable-no-fan-of-aboriginal-team/


----------



## Bushman (31 May 2013)

I am struggling to see how it is any different to the Anzac Day game, Queen’s birthday game or other such AFL events celebrating culturally significant events? As for being ‘divisive’, my understanding of Indigenous Round is that it is celebrating both the significant role indigenous players have had in shaping the game as well as the role the modern day AFL has in building a bridge between contemporary indigenous and ‘mainstream’ Australian society. 

At the Sydney Olympics, much of the iconography was of ‘ancient’ aboriginal art. There were also many indigenous Australians in ‘traditional’ garb. I am sure no-one here was outraged by this. But when there is an attempt to celebrate the contribution made to the AFL by modern day indigenous Australians then there is an outcry? 

The good thing about this painful and protracted affair is that racial vilification is being discussed in the open rather than just being swept under the carpet. I have certainly had the conversation with my children and explained to them why Adam Goodes felt vilified at being called an ‘ape’. They are growing up with many indigenous sports stars and no doubt will look back on some of these conversations with bewilderment.


----------



## Miss Hale (31 May 2013)

Bushman said:


> I am struggling to see how it is any different to the Anzac Day game, Queen’s birthday game or other such AFL events celebrating culturally significant events?




FWIW I am opposed to all these 'themed' rounds. There is also a women's round and talk of having a gay round. To me what we should be celebrating, strange as it may seem, is football.  Play the game and let us enjoy it without all this other irrelevant crap.


----------



## Bushman (31 May 2013)

Miss Hale said:


> FWIW I am opposed to all these 'themed' rounds. There is also a women's round and talk of having a gay round. To me what we should be celebrating, strange as it may seem, is football.  Play the game and let us enjoy it without all this other irrelevant crap.




Ok, now that I can handle! I cannot wait for that first ball to be bounced this weekend as well. Footy should be one of life's simple pleasures.


----------



## Calliope (31 May 2013)

Miss Hale said:


> FWIW I am opposed to all these 'themed' rounds. There is also a women's round and talk of having a gay round. To me what we should be celebrating, strange as it may seem, is football.  Play the game and let us enjoy it without all this other irrelevant crap.




In the Qld and NSW NRL we have an annual three game series known as State of Origin. For weeks beforehand the Media (especially in Qld) tries very hard to build up a spirit of parochialism, xenophobia and hatred between the rival supporters. It is similar to racial hatred. At this time of the year the constant barrage is inescapable.

All this nonsense is contrived and is based on nothing else but which side of the border you were born on. The whole thing is extremely juvenile. The players, and they are not too bright, enter into the spirit of things.

It is not so feted in NSW, but in Qld where we have an inferiority complex in regard to NSW, winning is essential. When we lose, the whole state goes into mourning.


----------



## McLovin (31 May 2013)

Calliope said:


> In the Qld and NSW NRL we have an annual three game series known as State of Origin. For weeks beforehand the Media (especially in Qld) tries very hard to build up a spirit of parochialism, xenophobia and hatred between the rival supporters. It is similar to racial hatred. At this time of the year the constant barrage is inescapable.
> 
> All this nonsense is contrived and is based on nothing else but which side of the border you were born on. The whole thing is extremely juvenile. The players, and they are not too bright, enter into the spirit of things.
> 
> It is not so feted in NSW, but in Qld where we have an inferiority complex in regard to NSW, winning is essential. When we lose, the whole state goes into mourning.




Post of the week.

I like State of Origin because it's probably the best grade of rugby league in the world but the effort that goes into creating a rivalry between states that doesn't exist is stupid. People down here are fairly non-chalant about it, but in Qld you'd think they were fighting the Nazis.

I agree with Miss Hale about themed rounds. Why does everything/everyone feel the need to make a political statement about this or that? And when did sports competitions or players become the arbiters of good judgement?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (31 May 2013)

If Goodes honestly felt ok with himself as an Aborigine, slights such as the one the girl threw at him would not fuss him (that's not to excuse her at all, he should have given her a good slap!).  But Buddy obviously doesn't have this same issue, because when it happened (once) to him down in Tassie, he just shook his head and basically disregarded it.  You can bet such abuse doesn't happen often to Buddy, simply because he is ok with himself.  

Other people just react to what you believe about yourself.  Have you noticed?  If you walk into a restaurant like you're a billionaire, strangely all the staff fuss over you like you might bestow upon them some magical gift.  Walk in like you're apologizing for your mere existence and you won't even get a table.  

What Goodes is attempting to do is legislate that people treat him as an equal when _*he himself *_does not believe this.  It can't possibly work.  It's very obvious he feels inferior - the puffed out chest, the serious expression, and many other more subtle signs.  It's no crime to feel inferior!  I think a lot of people succumb to it at some point, and it's nearly impossible _not_ to if you have had a hard childhood as he obviously did.  But what he's doing is counterproductive in the extreme.  He is disempowering himself; and since many young Aboriginies would look up to him, he is disempowering them also.


----------



## Miss Hale (31 May 2013)

Very interesting to read your posts Calliope and McLovin on the NRL State of Origin matches.  Down here in Victoria it is held up as the pinnacle of the NRL competition and that there is a massive rivalry that we should be envious of.  We scrapped our Aussie Rules State of Origin games some time ago so we always feel a bit jealous that you still have it in the NRL.  Maybe it's not something to be so jealous of after all, at least in terms of the manufactured rivalry!



McLovin said:


> And when did sports competitions or players become the arbiters of good judgement?




Another bugbear of mine.  Sportsmen and women are always being told they are role models.  Why should they be seen as role models?   They just play sports and a very high level.  I am in awe of the sporting prowess of many of them and derive great pleasure from seeing them ply their craft the same way as I do actors but I never look to them as a role model in moral terms or anything like that.  We shouldn't encourage our children to do so either, appreciate them as athletes and leave it at that.


----------



## Calliope (31 May 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> It's no crime to feel inferior!  I think a lot of people succumb to it at some point,




That reminds me of the old joke.  

This guy goes to a psychiatrist for treatment for his inferiority complex.

Doctor:   I'm sorry I can't do anything for you.

Patient:   Why not? 

Doctor:   Because you are inferior.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (31 May 2013)

Calliope said:


> That reminds me of the old joke.
> 
> This guy goes to a psychiatrist for treatment for his inferiority complex.
> 
> ...




LOL yeh exactly.  So much truth in that.


----------



## Julia (31 May 2013)

Calliope said:


> It is not so feted in NSW, but in Qld where we have an inferiority complex in regard to NSW, winning is essential. When we lose, the whole state goes into mourning.




Um, minus at least one person.  I couldn't care less who wins or loses.

Agree with Miss Hale's earlier remarks about Eddie McGuire's weeping.  It might be in this case, Miss Hale, that the tears are quite genuine, given the almighty stuff up he has made exposing his astonishing hypocrisy for all to see.

I can't believe that this whole silly business is continuing to achieve such huge media coverage, while we have ASIO or DFAT or whichever is the relevant authority missing an international red alert for a terrorist who arrived here as an asylum seeker, plus the gross irresponsibility which seems to be sheeted home to TLS for inadequate management of asbestos.

Or, for those of us concerned about the cost of living for people on low incomes, the impact of a 22.5% increase now set to go ahead for Queensland electricity consumers, much of this assessed as to pay for the solar subsidies provided to the more well off.


----------



## Calliope (31 May 2013)

"Shattered" and '"gutted" Adam Goodes is milking this one for all it's worth.



> ADAM Goodes's brother has told of his family's devastation following a turbulent week of racial vilification.
> 
> The Sydney Swan's younger sibling, Brett Goodes, who plays for Western Bulldogs, said Eddie McGuire's comments suggesting Adam could promote the new King Kong musical were "flattening".
> 
> Speaking as he arrived in Darwin last night Brett said Adam was disappointed, but he hoped the focus could now turn back to football




Meanwhile Eddie is to be brainwashed to remove any impure racial thoughts from his fat head.



> AFL CEO Andrew Demetriou confirmed today that McGuire would undergo an education programme coordinated by the AFL's community relations manager Jason Mifsud, indigenous players and indigenous leaders.
> 
> "He will have to go through that education process and that may involve a process that takes more than one session but that's entirely up to the people who are the experts in this area.''
> 
> ...



 Heraldsun.


----------



## MrBurns (31 May 2013)

Do you want to be a Millionaire

Ok Eddie - 

This is for $50,000 

Who played the leading roll in King Kong - 

Naomi Watts
Jack Black 
Adrien Brody
Adam Goodes


----------



## Bushman (31 May 2013)

Michael Long in the Herald Sun today ... as another icon of the gamer, Mick Malthouse, said today we seem to find it hard to walk in another man's shoes. 

PS: go Boomer Harvey this weekend for his 350th.

'Most disturbing is the view Goodes was being precious or thin-skinned; worst of all, that calling an indigenous person an "ape", or likening him to King Kong, wasn't racist.

Long wants everyone to try to understand.

"It goes back in history," he started.

"Go back in history and ask the people who were taken away from their families. Go back in history and Aboriginal people were shot and killed for sport.

"Go back in history and we weren't even citizens of Australia, we were part of the flora and fauna act. We weren't even seen as human beings. Go back in history and explain to my mum and dad, who were taken away as children because of the colour of their skin and who never saw their parents again.

"Go back in time and explain to my mum's mother how they died of a broken heart because decisions were made about race and discrimination.

"Go back in time when Nicky Winmar stood up.

"Go back in time and look at what happened, and what people had to fight for, and to be heard.

"Go back in time, and we're talking about the first Australians, the first people of this nation, who were discriminated against, yet this was their country. Why didn't we get it right in the beginning? Why couldn't we have bipartisanship?

"I want people to understand what we're trying to create with The Long Walk is ... what happened to education.

"By saying 'ape', where did that girl get it from? It came from somebody else, it had been passed down in their history."


----------



## bellenuit (1 June 2013)

Bushman said:


> "By saying 'ape', where did that girl get it from? It came from somebody else, it had been passed down in their history."




Kids call each other apes all the time. At least the ones I know. They are reading too much into it. The girl herself didn't think calling someone an ape was racist. Has anyone asked her if she new Goodes was aboriginal? The young girl had nothing to do with the sad story of aboriginal history, yet Long is insinuating that she is the product of generations of racism due to a word she uttered in a football match.


----------



## chiff (1 June 2013)

Bushman -you may as well piss into the wind.Most people on this forum do not get it.The post that took my fancy was the one that said Uncle Tom was OK,but Goodes was culpable.


----------



## Logique (1 June 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> If Goodes honestly felt ok with himself as an Aborigine, slights such as the one the girl threw at him would not fuss him (that's not to excuse her at all, he should have given her a good slap!).  But Buddy obviously doesn't have this same issue, because when it happened (once) to him down in Tassie, he just shook his head and basically disregarded it.  You can bet such abuse doesn't happen often to Buddy, simply because he is ok with himself.
> 
> Other people just react to what you believe about yourself.  Have you noticed?  If you walk into a restaurant like you're a billionaire, strangely all the staff fuss over you like you might bestow upon them some magical gift.  Walk in like you're apologizing for your mere existence and you won't even get a table.
> 
> What Goodes is attempting to do is legislate that people treat him as an equal when _*he himself *_does not believe this.  It can't possibly work.  It's very obvious he feels inferior - the puffed out chest, the serious expression, and many other more subtle signs.  It's no crime to feel inferior!  I think a lot of people succumb to it at some point, and it's nearly impossible _not_ to if you have had a hard childhood as he obviously did.  But what he's doing is counterproductive in the extreme.  He is disempowering himself; and since many young Aboriginies would look up to him, he is disempowering them also.



That's a very thoughtful post Gringotts, I congratulate you on it. 

Adam Goodes aside, too many people with hidden agendas are hitching a ride on the AFL, you know, the ribbon day crowd. The first thing they want to do is criticize the game and it's culture.  

With NRL State of Origin, I agree with others that the pre-game promos are a real turnoff. It's like some subliminal programming _...you must hate QLDers, you must hate QLDers... _ It's always best to wait until actual kick off, about 8:15pm or so, before switching on the tv.

And for the benefit of Channel 9, I don't and never will hate QLDers.


----------



## Miss Hale (1 June 2013)

Bushman said:


> Michael Long in the Herald Sun today ... as another icon of the gamer, Mick Malthouse, said today we seem to find it hard to walk in another man's shoes.
> 
> PS: go Boomer Harvey this weekend for his 350th.
> 
> ...




Wow. I never knew all that!!!  Well that changes everything then [/sarcasm] 

Seriously, you would have to have been under a rock not to be aware of all these things.  It's pretty condescending to be continuously lectured by people about how 'ignorant' we are and how we need 'education' just because some of us don't believe that an indigenous round is the way to achieve equality 

Long is spending so much time, 'Going back in time' he has lost sight of the future.  Whatever happened in the past cannot be changed but you can change the future. At the end of the day it would have been better for Goodes to have said to himself, "I heard that girl call me an ape but it means nothing to me because I refuse to let someone else dictate who I am or how I feel, instead I'll just bang this kick through the goal posts because that is my reality not what some 13 year old over the fence says to me".   And when I say better I mean better for _him_, not the rest of us (although of course that would have relieved us from the mind blowing stupidity that has been media circus of the past week, win win    ).

Good luck to Harvey for his 350th too, a great player, hope the Roos can snag a win for him this week


----------



## Gringotts Bank (1 June 2013)

Logique said:


> ....you know, the ribbon day crowd.




Cheers Logique.  I know what you mean about that,  

And in other AFL news... .....*Carl* 46 _vs_* GWS* 19  (Q2).


----------



## Macquack (1 June 2013)

I like Adam Goodes and think he has done no wrong.

However, I find these comments very much over the top.



> Teammate Jarrad McVeigh made the admission after the game that Goodes' recent troubles will *stay with him forever*.
> 
> "We didn't talk as a group, but it was tough to see him go through that," McVeigh said.
> 
> "From here on in we'll all forget about it, but it'll still be with him, so *we'll have to continue to support Goodesy throughout the rest of his career.*


----------



## db94 (1 June 2013)

Miss Hale said:


> Wow. I never knew all that!!!  Well that changes everything then [/sarcasm]
> 
> Seriously, you would have to have been under a rock not to be aware of all these things.  It's pretty condescending to be continuously lectured by people about how 'ignorant' we are and how we need 'education' just because some of us don't believe that an indigenous round is the way to achieve equality
> 
> ...




this is perfect and how I feel about this issue. well said!


----------



## MrBurns (1 June 2013)

Macquack said:


> I like Adam Goodes and think he has done no wrong.
> 
> However, I find these comments very much over the top.




There's something wrong there, Goodes is either playing games or is just plain weak, whether you're black or white , bald , have a big nose or whatever you just cop it and adjust, his attitude s just cringeworthy


----------



## Miss Hale (1 June 2013)

Macquack said:


> I like Adam Goodes and think he has done no wrong.
> 
> However, I find these comments very much over the top.




They talk to football players too much.  I'll wager that most of them really don't want to talk a lot about this issue but they have to support Goodes so they just blurt out whatever they think the reporters want to hear, they rarely think through what they are saying. There expertise lies on the field not articulating their thought on subjects like this.

There was a classic case last year when Greene from Melbourne was asked about women's round. He rambled on a bit and then said he thought that the day would come when they have a member of the coaching staff from a female background  Clearly he couldn't give a toss about women's round and was just trying to say something politically correct.


----------



## sptrawler (2 June 2013)

I am really over these reporters trying to drum up a story, rather than get off their lazy @rses and report news.
It must be so much easier to troll around social websites, than actually get out there in the real world and earn a living.IMO

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/la...r-mocks-sudanese/story-fni0fee2-1226655498860


----------



## sptrawler (3 June 2013)

sptrawler said:


> I am really over these reporters trying to drum up a story, rather than get off their lazy @rses and report news.
> It must be so much easier to troll around social websites, than actually get out there in the real world and earn a living.IMO
> 
> http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/la...r-mocks-sudanese/story-fni0fee2-1226655498860




Today on the news we are told nobody has ever heard of the word used racially.

But we have lawyers, reporters and of course all the hangers on trying to talk it up. 
Is there any wonder the boats are flooding in, we must be the dumbest country with the dumbest government.


----------



## Calliope (3 June 2013)

sptrawler said:


> Today on the news we are told nobody has ever heard of the word used racially.
> 
> But we have lawyers, reporters and of course all the hangers on trying to talk it up.
> Is there any wonder the boats are flooding in, we must be the dumbest country with the dumbest government.










African Think Tank chairman and Victorian Australian of the year in 2009 Dr Berhan Ahmed said the stubby was offensive and needed to be taken seriously. Picture: Darren McNamara   Source: Herald Sun

The Offending Stubby holder. I want one.


----------



## Calliope (4 June 2013)

Shock!!!  horror!!!

Sergeants remain in their roles at Sunshine police station despite controversy over racist stubby holders


----------



## MrBurns (4 June 2013)

Don't know if anyone saw 4 Corners last night but it made me sick, the trafficking of pre teenage girls for sex by a large group of Pakistanis in the UK over many years. 

The police had to go to extraordinary lengths to get convictions.

The arrogance of these pigs was incredible, they should all be executed and now.

Nothing to do with racial abuse but not sure where else this fitted, the show was traumatising to some extent.

I'm not a racist but some races have subhuman content more than others I'm starting to believe.


----------



## Tyler Durden (4 June 2013)

http://www.news.com.au/national-new...an-on-sydney-bus/story-fncynjr2-1226657226955


----------



## MrBurns (5 June 2013)

I think it's about time we woke up to the obvious and tackled the race issue head on.

I don't mean race vilification but allowing wholesale immigration of anybody because it's politically correct.

It's obvious some people have completely different standards and lifestyles to us.

Why should we tolerate Muslims for instance who dictate that they will take the country over ?

Not all Muslims of course but there are plenty of militant ones out there that we know about and nothing is done ....

Why aren't people who are against our ways simply deported ?


----------



## sptrawler (5 June 2013)

Here's a bit of discrimination, unfortunately it isn't about colour or religion, not even about ethnic background.
Just the fact the person is deaf, easier to ignore them and find a hearing person, no doubt they will be a better juror.

http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...duty/story-e6freoof-1226657300065#mm-breached

At least Goodes was doing what he enjoyed and being paid for it. He gets all affronted because someone calls him something he isn't(an ape). Rightly so.
This person fronts up to do their duty and gets told to "pizz of your deaf, no use to us". lol who is the one being vilified. Shame they weren't a footy player.


----------



## Calliope (5 June 2013)

sptrawler said:


> Here's a bit of discrimination, unfortunately it isn't about colour or religion, not even about ethnic background.
> Just the fact the person is deaf, easier to ignore them and find a hearing person, no doubt they will be a better juror.




It's not discrimination. It's just common sense.


----------



## sptrawler (5 June 2013)

Tyler Durden said:


> http://www.news.com.au/national-new...an-on-sydney-bus/story-fncynjr2-1226657226955





Just shows how some people shouldn't drink.


----------



## Calliope (6 June 2013)

Racism rules in Indonesia.



> CONTESTANTS at this year's Miss World beauty pageant will not wear bikinis in the parade in a bid to avoid causing offence in Muslim-majority Indonesia, organisers have confirmed.
> 
> The 137 women taking part in the September contest will swap bikinis for more conservative attire, such as traditional sarongs, for the beach fashion section.
> 
> ...



http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/wo...muslim-indonesia/story-fni0xs61-1226658277159


----------



## jancha (6 June 2013)

Without a doubt Goodes is one of AFL greatest players and I would have liked to have remembered him as such as years go by but this BS puts him in the princess basket.

Maybe it was the voice of a young girl calling out that hurt but surely over the years he would have copped a bit of **** on and off the field. Supporters as well as players try to put the opposition off their game.

Fat heifer, skinny runt or an ape.
Unless a particular colour is mentioned how is it racist?

Eddie copped it as well stirring the pot.... mentioning a job vacancy in a musical with Goods as a good candidate.
( Good to see Eddie squirm tho)
 Had Goodes not made a fuss about it wouldn't have been brought up by anyone.
How many of us black or white copped a name or two thru our life. 

The Footy and NRL shows thrive on this stuff just as medias sensationalism on it.

Goodes should have been more professional, ignored the comment and continued being one of the AFL great football players.


----------



## CanOz (6 June 2013)

Tyler Durden said:


> http://www.news.com.au/national-new...an-on-sydney-bus/story-fncynjr2-1226657226955





What a disgusting troll of thing....likely never been out of her suburb.

She should have been kicked off the bus and then had her mouth washed out with soap...disgraceful!:frown:

CanOz


----------



## Tyler Durden (6 June 2013)

CanOz said:


> What a disgusting troll of thing....likely never been out of her suburb.
> 
> She should have been kicked off the bus and then had her mouth washed out with soap...disgraceful!:frown:
> 
> CanOz




I'm particularly upset with this one because the victim was a kid. This will undoubted go down as one of his childhood experiences, which may or may not lead to negative views on life, strangers and race.


----------



## CanOz (6 June 2013)

Tyler Durden said:


> I'm particularly upset with this one because the victim was a kid. This will undoubted go down as one of his childhood experiences, which may or may not lead to negative views on life, strangers and race.




yeah, good point. Sad...i hope the stupid troll has seen it and feels totally remorseful about it....

The poor bus driver...you couldn't pay me enough to do that.

CanOz


----------



## Miss Hale (6 June 2013)

Tyler Durden said:


> I'm particularly upset with this one because the victim was a kid. This will undoubted go down as one of his childhood experiences, which may or may not lead to negative views on life, strangers and race.




Hopefully he will realise when he is older that this person is not representative of most Australians or most people full stop.  It was appalling wasn't it, so brave of her to pick on a child  I couldn't even work out what her problem was, that he wouldn't sit down?  Was that it?  Very sad.....  Yes, I also felt sorry for the bus driver, so much crap they have to deal with :bad:   I'm always super polite to bus drivers when I have to get a bus knowing how disrespectful some people are to them (got me a free ride once too  )


----------

